# La cruda realtà: questo governo è una truffa (o uno spot elettorale)



## juventino (2 Novembre 2018)

Parto dal presupposto che sebbene questo sia un thread contro l'attuale governo non esiste nulla di peggio di un possibile ritorno in sella del PD e/o dei tecnici alla Cottarelli e simili; io sono una persona abituata ad usare la razionalità e se ritengo che sia necessario parlare senza peli sulla lingua di qualcuno non mi sto a fare problemi. Detto ciò, passiamo oltre.

Direi che i giudizi positivi di Bloomberg, Financial Times e Wall Street Journal (uniti ad uno spread ormai in calo e sotto quota 300) arrivati negli ultimi giorni sono ulteriori indizi di quello che ormai da tempo si sospettava: questo governo è una truffa, nata soltanto per il disgustoso opportunismo di Salvini (che vuole fare il leader dei populisti europei) e dei 5 Stelle (che hanno visto finalmente l'occasione di piazzare il culo sulle poltrone da tempo ambite).
So che andrò contro il 90% degli utenti e che spezzerò i sogni di rivalsa di molti, ma purtroppo definire sovranista e anti-UE ed euro questo governo è veramente un insulto all'intelligenza.
Partiamo dal punto più importante: ma siamo davvero contro i diktat europei, l'Europa delle auterità, dell'osceno trattato di Lisbona, di Maastricht, della follia del 3% e della moneta unica, si o no? La risposta è semplice: NO; la tattica usata dai gialloverdi è molto semplice: ci fanno vivere sul costante filo del rasoio della sfida a Bruxelles, soffiando sul fuoco di un possibile ed immaginario divorzio con l'UE che in realtà non ci sarà mai. Ma chi pensano di prendere in giro Salvini, Tria e Di Maio quando spacciano un deficit al 2,4% (ossia la metà di quello che faceva Tremonti durante i governi di B.) come sufficiente per il rilancio di un paese che ha un 10% che non lavora ed infrastrutture che cascano a pezzi per due gocce d'acqua? La gran fanfara della #ManovradelPopolo è una grande truffa, a cui gli italiani non fanno caso perché distratti ed assuefatti dall'altra gran fanfara made in Salvini (sfruttata alla grande anche dall'opposizione): i migranti.
Non starò qui a negare che il PD negli ultimi 5 anni ha combinato un disastro totale per cui ci sarebbero gli estremi di una Norimberga italiana tra totale cessione della responsabilità degli sbarchi a sedicenti ONG, centri d'accoglienza che servivano ad ingrassare magnaccia vari e a forgiare nuovo clientelismo politico e migliaia irregolari abbandonati alla criminalità e al degrado e quindi facilmente inclini a delinquere, ma a me tutta questa storia ha stufato. I porti sono chiusi? Salvini ha avuto la soddisfazione di usare gli stessi metodi da bulletto di periferia di Macron, di Kurz e di Sanchez? E allora la piantasse di continuare con gli slogan elettorali e pensasse a portarci fuori dal disastro umanitario dell'eurozona! Oppure vuole farci credere che basteranno la flat tax e la pace fiscale di fianco al 2,4%?
E qui veniamo al punto: quali sono le reali intenzioni di Salvini? Considerata la vicinanza alle elezioni europee ed i rapporti che felpa sta cercando di intrattenere coi suoi (presunti) amiconi dei populisti europei, è lecito pensare che l'ambizione personale di Salvini sia quella di ergersi al leader dei populisti d'Europa, e per farlo necessita chiaramente sia della tensione perpetua con la Commissione Europea sia della non-fine dell'UE (e quindi prolungare le sofferenze della popolazione). 
Qualcuno potrebbe obiettare e dirmi che i populisti europei, una volta alla guida dell'UE, cambieranno davvero quest'Europa; io gli rispondo che è un povero illuso: secondo voi perché le agenzie di rating non hanno calato la mannaia e varie testate finanziarie hanno iniziato a flirtare coi nostri "eroi"? Perché è evidente che sono stati accettati come i loro nuovi interlocutori politici (infondo sia la Lega che Savona sempre liberisti sono, a loro che cavolo cambia che non si chiamano PD e Renzi?).
Questo governo serviva a Salvini per continuare la campagna elettorale ed iniziare ad appartarsi coi vari potentati economici. Questa è la dura realtà.


Ah, e il Movimento 5 Stelle?














Si, esatto. Il nulla. Che verrà spazzato via appena Salvini si smarcherà, una volta ottenuto l'incasso elettorale alle Europee.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che sebbene questo sia un thread contro l'attuale governo non esiste nulla di peggio di un possibile ritorno in sella del PD e/o dei tecnici alla Cottarelli e simili; io sono una persona abituata ad usare la razionalità e se ritengo che sia necessario parlare senza peli sulla lingua di qualcuno non mi sto a fare problemi. Detto ciò, passiamo oltre.
> 
> Direi che i giudizi positivi di Bloomberg, Financial Times e Wall Street Journal (uniti ad uno spread ormai in calo e sotto quota 300) arrivati negli ultimi giorni sono ulteriori indizi di quello che ormai da tempo si sospettava: questo governo è una truffa, nata soltanto per il disgustoso opportunismo di Salvini (che vuole fare il leader dei populisti europei) e dei 5 Stelle (che hanno visto finalmente l'occasione di piazzare il culo sulle poltrone da tempo ambite).
> So che andrò contro il 90% degli utenti e che spezzerò i sogni di rivalsa di molti, ma purtroppo definire sovranista e anti-UE ed euro questo governo è veramente un insulto all'intelligenza.
> ...



ti dico la mia...se dopo l'assemblea del PD di febbraio,Matteo Renzi non avra' fondato un suo nuovo movimento smarcandosi dal PD,in caso di plebiscito Leghista alle prossime Europee,Matteo Salvini,che avra' le spalle ben coperte in Europa,provera' a far saltare il banco e tornare a votare tra 1 anno con una nuova maggioranza che preveda la Lega ,i fuoriusciti facenti capo a Giovanni Toti,Fratelli d'Italia ed io non escluderei nemmeno una truppa di esponenti Pentastellati che si ritrova affine alle idee del Ministro dell'Interno. A mio avviso avrebbe una buonissima probabilita' di vincere le elezioni,ovviamente Salvini sarebbe a furor di popolo il Nuovo Primo Ministro


----------



## MarcoG (2 Novembre 2018)

Che il governo si stia rivelando una truffa è ancora presto per dirlo. Che sia un governo che si poggia su profonde incertezze culturali ed ideologiche è assodato. 

Sugli uomini, Salvini mira all'Europa, vuole stare nella stanza dei bottoni, è guidato dall'ambizione e bisogna stare attenti perché è intelligente e sgamato, ricordate dove stava la Lega prima di lui. E' uno che se volesse davvero potrebbe forse fare qualcosa di buono, ma non ci credo molto. 
Di Maio è un furbacchione e chiacchierone, di fatto è in un posto che non capisce, si trova meglio sui social e sui palchi, come Grillo, e continua a sciogliersi e rimandare o cambiare idea ogni due per tre. Fra lui e Salvini c'è la differenza che c'è fra noi e la juve in termini di capacità politiche.

Il problema? alle prossime elezioni Salvini governa da solo. Perché la verità è una ed una soltanto, in Italia non ci stanno leader giovani e capaci. Come in molti ambiti professionali, le vecchie generazioni hanno chiuso le porte ai giovani ed ora ci troviamo qui. Come si fa a scegliere chi votare? Quale uomo si vota? E non parlatemi di partiti, si vota il partito ciecamente solo se si è bigotti perché si finisce vittima di un sistema che genera ogni volta governi fatti di rimpasti.


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> ti dico la mia...se dopo l'assemblea del PD di febbraio,Matteo Renzi non avra' fondato un suo nuovo movimento smarcandosi dal PD,in caso di plebiscito Leghista alle prossime Europee,Matteo Salvini,che avra' le spalle ben coperte in Europa,provera' a far saltare il banco e tornare a votare tra 1 anno con una nuova maggioranza che preveda la Lega ,i fuoriusciti facenti capo a Giovanni Toti,Fratelli d'Italia ed io non escluderei nemmeno una truppa di esponenti Pentastellati che si ritrova affine alle idee del Ministro dell'Interno. A mio avviso avrebbe una buonissima probabilita' di vincere le elezioni,ovviamente Salvini sarebbe a furor di popolo il Nuovo Primo Ministro



E chi mi assicura che ci porterà davvero fuori dalla tragedia dell'eurozona (che DEVE essere la priorità assoluta, altro che gli immigrati)? Se la Lega avesse davvero voluto portarci fuori da questa tragedia ritornavamo al voto subito dopo la bocciatura di Savona al MEF da parte di Mattarella. Avrebbero avuto un Cottarelli umiliato alle camere coi soli voti di fiducia del PD e gli italiani infuriati con Mattarella e pronti in massa a votare quello che di fatto sarebbe stato un referendum sull'Italexit. 
Ma evidentemente gli interessi di felpa sono altri.
PS: uscire dall'euro non basta; se continui a fare le solite politiche truffa liberiste sempre punto e capo siamo.


----------



## sunburn (2 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Che il governo si stia rivelando una truffa è ancora presto per dirlo. Che sia un governo che si poggia su profonde incertezze culturali ed ideologiche è assodato.
> 
> Sugli uomini, Salvini mira all'Europa, vuole stare nella stanza dei bottoni, è guidato dall'ambizione e bisogna stare attenti perché è intelligente e sgamato, ricordate dove stava la Lega prima di lui. E' uno che se volesse davvero potrebbe forse fare qualcosa di buono, ma non ci credo molto.
> Di Maio è un furbacchione e chiacchierone, di fatto è in un posto che non capisce, si trova meglio sui social e sui palchi, come Grillo, e continua a sciogliersi e rimandare o cambiare idea ogni due per tre. Fra lui e Salvini c'è la differenza che c'è fra noi e la juve in termini di capacità politiche.
> ...


Il problema è che tra Di Maio e Salvini c'è la differenza che c'è fra noi e la Juve, ma Salvini è la Spal.


----------



## sunburn (2 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> E chi mi assicura che ci porterà davvero fuori dalla tragedia dell'eurozona (che DEVE essere la priorità assoluta, altro che gli immigrati)? Se la Lega avesse davvero voluto portarci fuori da questa tragedia ritornavamo al voto subito dopo la bocciatura di Savona al MEF da parte di Mattarella. Avrebbero avuto un Cottarelli umiliato alle camere coi soli voti di fiducia del PD e gli italiani infuriati con Mattarella e pronti in massa a votare quello che di fatto sarebbe stato un referendum sull'Italexit.
> Ma evidentemente gli interessi di felpa sono altri.
> PS: uscire dall'euro non basta; se continui a fare le solite politiche truffa liberiste sempre punto e capo siamo.



L'uscita dall'Euro sarebbe la fine del nostro Paese. Basta vedere le difficoltà per la Brexit. E loro non hanno neanche l'euro e sono molto più solidi di noi. Noi ne usciremmo con le osse rotta e andremmo di male in peggio.
La battaglia deve essere all'interno dell'UE, ma devi avere carte valide in mano. Se ti presenti col debito usato per politiche di assistenzialismo e per mandare la gente in pensione prima(che sono ESATTAMENTE le politiche usate durante la cosiddetta prima Repubblica per raccattare voti e che hanno causato le voragini nei nostri conti), hai perso in partenza.


----------



## Nils (2 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che sebbene questo sia un thread contro l'attuale governo non esiste nulla di peggio di un possibile ritorno in sella del PD e/o dei tecnici alla Cottarelli e simili; io sono una persona abituata ad usare la razionalità e se ritengo che sia necessario parlare senza peli sulla lingua di qualcuno non mi sto a fare problemi. Detto ciò, passiamo oltre.
> 
> Direi che i giudizi positivi di Bloomberg, Financial Times e Wall Street Journal (uniti ad uno spread ormai in calo e sotto quota 300) arrivati negli ultimi giorni sono ulteriori indizi di quello che ormai da tempo si sospettava: questo governo è una truffa, nata soltanto per il disgustoso opportunismo di Salvini (che vuole fare il leader dei populisti europei) e dei 5 Stelle (che hanno visto finalmente l'occasione di piazzare il culo sulle poltrone da tempo ambite).
> So che andrò contro il 90% degli utenti e che spezzerò i sogni di rivalsa di molti, ma purtroppo definire sovranista e anti-UE ed euro questo governo è veramente un insulto all'intelligenza.
> ...




Il problema di noi italiani è che spesso partiamo per la tangente, ci spacciamo per profondi statisti e via di ipotesi strampalate, parlo in generale, non del tuo scritto in particolare, dato che è fondato su tanti se e ma, che diviene veramente difficile commentare.

Ma se per una volta ci limitassimo a fare i bravi osservatori? se per una volta cambiassimo tutti testa e ci limitassimo semplicemente a analizzare i fatti senza ideologismi, preconcetti o sterile tifo di parte?
Questo governo, fra l'altro composto da uno schieramento dichiaratamente di destra e l'altro seppur non dichiarato, decisamente più di sinistra di quelli che oggi si dichiarano di sinistra, sta approntando la sua prima manovra, che decisamente, positivi o nefasti, stà apportando dei cambiamenti, fra un anno lo giudicheremo, con l'unico vero parametro che conta,
i cittadini avranno più benessere o meno? l'economia reale sarà migliorata o peggiorata? 
aspettiamo sereni e vediamo,
del resto siamo tranquilli che le ricette Berlusconiane e quelle piddine, gli unici che avrebbero potuto governare al loro posto, non funzionano comunque...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che sebbene questo sia un thread contro l'attuale governo non esiste nulla di peggio di un possibile ritorno in sella del PD e/o dei tecnici alla Cottarelli e simili; io sono una persona abituata ad usare la razionalità e se ritengo che sia necessario parlare senza peli sulla lingua di qualcuno non mi sto a fare problemi. Detto ciò, passiamo oltre.
> 
> Direi che i giudizi positivi di Bloomberg, Financial Times e Wall Street Journal (uniti ad uno spread ormai in calo e sotto quota 300) arrivati negli ultimi giorni sono ulteriori indizi di quello che ormai da tempo si sospettava: questo governo è una truffa, nata soltanto per il disgustoso opportunismo di Salvini (che vuole fare il leader dei populisti europei) e dei 5 Stelle (che hanno visto finalmente l'occasione di piazzare il culo sulle poltrone da tempo ambite).
> So che andrò contro il 90% degli utenti e che spezzerò i sogni di rivalsa di molti, ma purtroppo definire sovranista e anti-UE ed euro questo governo è veramente un insulto all'intelligenza.
> ...


Io lo dicevo nel giorno della formazione, facendo notare i sorrisi di Cottarelli e Mattarella. Però diciamoci anche che non c'era alternativa, perchè il problema era Mattarella che non voleva Savona. L'unica azione veramente di rottura che si doveva fare, era mettere in stato d'accusa il PDR, ma Salvini non ha avuto le palle (Di Maio, che a me non fa impazzire, era pure d'accordo poi ha visto che non c'era l'ok della Lega ed ha dovuto fare dietrofront facendo la pace e non facendo una bella figura).


----------



## hakaishin (2 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L'uscita dall'Euro sarebbe la fine del nostro Paese. Basta vedere le difficoltà per la Brexit. E loro non hanno neanche l'euro e sono molto più solidi di noi. Noi ne usciremmo con le osse rotta e andremmo di male in peggio.
> La battaglia deve essere all'interno dell'UE, ma devi avere carte valide in mano. Se ti presenti col debito usato per politiche di assistenzialismo e per mandare la gente in pensione prima(che sono ESATTAMENTE le politiche usate durante la cosiddetta prima Repubblica per raccattare voti e che hanno causato le voragini nei nostri conti), hai perso in partenza.



Esattamente 
Ma pare che questo semplice concetto non sia facilmente comprensibile...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io lo dicevo nel giorno della formazione, facendo notare i sorrisi di Cottarelli e Mattarella. Però diciamoci anche che non c'era alternativa, perchè il problema era Mattarella che non voleva Savona. L'unica azione veramente di rottura che si doveva fare, era mettere in stato d'accusa il PDS, ma Salvini non ha avuto le palle (Di Maio, che a me non fa impazzire, era pure d'accordo poi ha visto che non c'era l'ok della Lega ed ha dovuto fare dietrofront facendo la pace e non facendo una bella figura).


Cioè si doveva mettere in stato d’accusa il presidente?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cioè si doveva mettere in stato d’accusa il presidente?


Se l'obiettivo di questo governo era andare contro l'UE ed a favore del sovranismo di questa nazione si, doveva farlo.


----------



## Milo (2 Novembre 2018)

Io vado un pò fuori dall'argomento della discussione, che ci sia salvini e 5s o (spero mai più) il PD, mi domando cosa aspetta il Governo a puntare il loro più grande investimento su Roma.

Ragazzi, è la nostra Capitale se non una delle capitali Mondiali!! ma in che stato è?? che schifo!!! io da Italiano mi vergogno di trovarmi la Capitale in questo stato!! Dovremmo campare solo di turismo, e invece guarda che degrado!!

E' inutile dare contro alla Raggi, se ti danno in mano 1000 problemi e 0 soldi, vorrei vedere tutti come riuscirebbero a risolvere questi problemi (ovviamente generalizzando un pò).

In più ce l'ho con gli Italiani, sì, perchè non abbiamo un briciolo di patriottismo, non ci frega niente di nulla, ci rubiamo a vicenda, sporchiamo, danneggiamo, non siamo fieri di niente. Perchè è vero che abbiamo un Governo, ma ognuno dovrebbe sempre mettere del suo.

Siamo indietro anni luce rispetto a molti paesi, nonostante siano carenti rispetto a noi di storia e bellezza naturale.

Che tristezza.


----------



## leviatano (2 Novembre 2018)

giudicarlo con tutte le macerie che sono state lasciate nel periodo tra il 2009 e il 2013 mi pare ovviamente prematuro.
io non guarderei l'Italia per le problematiche che si presenteranno alle porte, ovvero andrei un po' più in la a vedere cosa succederà sui mercati asiatici con la Cina e il suo problema creditizio e la Germania che per la prima volta nella seconda parte del 2018 non crescerà per colpa del blocco delle esportazioni.
Se vi preoccupate che questo governo non stia facendo nulla, non vi preoccupate, dall'esterno l'unione europea si sta avvitando su stessa e ne vedremo a breve i frutti con il suo smembramento in zone di influenza anglosassone e cinese.

Tra parentesi, ancora non capite che L'Italia e questo governo è il cavallo di ***** degli Stati Uniti?

sapete che l'economia mondiale è in decrescita tranne quella degli Stati Uniti di contro hanno solo un avversario, ovvero le esportazioni della Germania?


----------



## vota DC (2 Novembre 2018)

Perché complicare le cose? Io sono in provincia di Gorizia, la Slovenia prima dell'indipendenza era una barzelletta a livello della Sicilia (la Jugoslavia nel complesso era terzo mondo e la Slovenia poco sopra la media), non mi pare che stare nell'euro abbia rallentato la Slovenia. La famosa sfida dei container tra Trieste e Capodistria è stata vinta da Capodistria che ha un decimo degli abitanti.
Sono gli altri paesi che sanno farsi valere, per tutto questo tempo gli italiani hanno mandato a rappresentarli in Europa gente in tenuta sadomaso! Il PD è riuscito pure ad eseguire il suo programma cancerogeno e dispendioso proprio infiltrando Draghi nelle istituzioni.


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L'uscita dall'Euro sarebbe la fine del nostro Paese. Basta vedere le difficoltà per la Brexit. E loro non hanno neanche l'euro e sono molto più solidi di noi. Noi ne usciremmo con le osse rotta e andremmo di male in peggio.
> La battaglia deve essere all'interno dell'UE, ma devi avere carte valide in mano. Se ti presenti col debito usato per politiche di assistenzialismo e per mandare la gente in pensione prima(che sono ESATTAMENTE le politiche usate durante la cosiddetta prima Repubblica per raccattare voti e che hanno causato le voragini nei nostri conti), hai perso in partenza.



Ma ancora con questa storia della “Liretta”? Con l’euro noi siamo sempre a rischio di insolvenza, con moneta sovrana no. Con l’euro i mercati e la BCE ci possono letteralmente fare a fettine in un nanosecondo, con la lira possiamo combattere.
Un paese a moneta sovrana (e non come l’Argentina che quando fece default aveva messo un cambio fisso tra il pesos e il dollaro) non può mai fallire.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Novembre 2018)

La storia è scritta: le primarie del PD le vincerà Zingaretti (che è una brava persona, nonostante non condivida le sue idee, un po come Bersani e anche Veltroni) l'ala renziana si scinderà fondando una specie di Margherita, un partito di ex DC di sinistra. Nel Pd resteranno gli ex Comunisti, e torneranno Bersani e co (Liberi e Uguali, Possibile) insomma una specie di DS. I due partiti resteranno alleati e con i partiti minori formeranno il csx. Dopo le Europee Berlusconi annuncerà il suo ritiro dalla politica e forse lo scioglimento di Forza Italia, che alle europee prenderà una batosta. La parte più a destra di FI (guidata da Toti)+Tajani, Carfagna e Brunetta formeranno un nuovo partito dei moderati, conservatori e Cattolici, non escludo un unione con la Meloni e FDI. Il leader sarà scelto dalle primarie e sarà o Toti o un membro della società civile. Questo partito crescerà pian piano tornando nel giro di qualche anno ad essere la prima forza della coalizione di centro-destra, superando la Lega che dopo un super boom alle europee e alle politiche immediatamente successive (perché dopo le europee la lega farà cadere governo e si tornerà al voto, e Salvini sarà premier), inizierà a calare. I 5 stelle caleranno alle europee di vari punti; specie senza reddito di cittadinanza e alle politiche, andando verso un 18% verso l'estinzione. Nelle elezioni del 2025, dopo 5 anni di governo Salvini (che vincerà le elezioni che secondo me ci saranno nel 2020) si fornteggeranno alla pari cdx e csx come un tempo,con grillini che quasi non esisteranno più


----------



## hakaishin (2 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se l'obiettivo di questo governo era andare contro l'UE ed a favore del sovranismo di questa nazione si, doveva farlo.



In base a cosa? In base a quale precetto costituzionale?
Ma in che mondo viviamo? Senza regole e nel caos primordiale?
Questi non possono governate perché vivono in un mondo proprio


----------



## hakaishin (2 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La storia è scritta: le primarie del PD le vincerà Zingaretti (che è una brava persona, nonostante non condivida le sue idee, un po come Bersani e anche Veltroni) l'ala renziana si scinderà fondando una specie di Margherita, un partito di ex DC di sinistra. Nel Pd resteranno gli ex Comunisti, e torneranno Bersani e co (Liberi e Uguali, Possibile) insomma una specie di DS. I due partiti resteranno alleati e con i partiti minori formeranno il csx. Dopo le Europee Berlusconi annuncerà il suo ritiro dalla politica e forse lo scioglimento di Forza Italia, che alle europee prenderà una batosta. La parte più a destra di FI (guidata da Toti)+Tajani, Carfagna e Brunetta formeranno un nuovo partito dei moderati, conservatori e Cattolici, non escludo un unione con la Meloni e FDI. Il leader sarà scelto dalle primarie e sarà o Toti o un membro della società civile. Questo partito crescerà pian piano tornando nel giro di qualche anno ad essere la prima forza della coalizione di centro-destra, superando la Lega che dopo un super boom alle europee e alle politiche immediatamente successive (perché dopo le europee la lega farà cadere governo e si tornerà al voto, e Salvini sarà premier), inizierà a calare. I 5 stelle caleranno alle europee di vari punti; specie senza reddito di cittadinanza e alle politiche, andando verso un 18% verso l'estinzione. Nelle elezioni del 2025, dopo 5 anni di governo Salvini (che vincerà le elezioni che secondo me ci saranno nel 2020) si fornteggeranno alla pari cdx e csx come un tempo,con grillini che quasi non esisteranno più



Scenario decisamente probabile


----------



## leviatano (2 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La storia è scritta: le primarie del PD le vincerà Zingaretti (che è una brava persona, nonostante non condivida le sue idee, un po come Bersani e anche Veltroni) l'ala renziana si scinderà fondando una specie di Margherita, un partito di ex DC di sinistra. Nel Pd resteranno gli ex Comunisti, e torneranno Bersani e co (Liberi e Uguali, Possibile) insomma una specie di DS. I due partiti resteranno alleati e con i partiti minori formeranno il csx. Dopo le Europee Berlusconi annuncerà il suo ritiro dalla politica e forse lo scioglimento di Forza Italia, che alle europee prenderà una batosta. La parte più a destra di FI (guidata da Toti)+Tajani, Carfagna e Brunetta formeranno un nuovo partito dei moderati, conservatori e Cattolici, non escludo un unione con la Meloni e FDI. Il leader sarà scelto dalle primarie e sarà o Toti o un membro della società civile. Questo partito crescerà pian piano tornando nel giro di qualche anno ad essere la prima forza della coalizione di centro-destra, superando la Lega che dopo un super boom alle europee e alle politiche immediatamente successive (perché dopo le europee la lega farà cadere governo e si tornerà al voto, e Salvini sarà premier), inizierà a calare. I 5 stelle caleranno alle europee di vari punti; specie senza reddito di cittadinanza e alle politiche, andando verso un 18% verso l'estinzione. Nelle elezioni del 2025, dopo 5 anni di governo Salvini (che vincerà le elezioni che secondo me ci saranno nel 2020) si fornteggeranno alla pari cdx e csx come un tempo,con grillini che quasi non esisteranno più



di tutto questo scenario, forse, l'unica cosa credibile, è che le due forze pd e forza italia scompaiono.
che gli italiani si mettono a votare gente come Tajani, Carfagna, Brunetta ( che ha steccato pure lo stress test delle banche italiane), la vedo molto improbabile dato che rappresentano la vecchia politica.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> di tutto questo scenario, forse, l'unica cosa credibile, è che le due forze pd e forza italia scompaiono.
> che gli italiani si mettono a votare gente come Tajani, Carfagna, Brunetta ( che ha steccato pure lo stress test delle banche italiane), la vedo molto improbabile dato che rappresentano la vecchia politica.



É probabile pure che sparisca il m5s (fortunatamente)


----------



## leviatano (2 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> É probabile pure che sparisca il m5s (fortunatamente)



troppo presto per dirlo come è troppo presto per giudicare questo governo.

ci saranno due anni 2019/2020 che forse in quanto politica monetaria e unione europea ce li ricorderemo per molto tempo, se non per tutta la vita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La storia è scritta: le primarie del PD le vincerà Zingaretti (che è una brava persona, nonostante non condivida le sue idee, un po come Bersani e anche Veltroni) l'ala renziana si scinderà fondando una specie di Margherita, un partito di ex DC di sinistra. Nel Pd resteranno gli ex Comunisti, e torneranno Bersani e co (Liberi e Uguali, Possibile) insomma una specie di DS. I due partiti resteranno alleati e con i partiti minori formeranno il csx. Dopo le Europee Berlusconi annuncerà il suo ritiro dalla politica e forse lo scioglimento di Forza Italia, che alle europee prenderà una batosta. La parte più a destra di FI (guidata da Toti)+Tajani, Carfagna e Brunetta formeranno un nuovo partito dei moderati, conservatori e Cattolici, non escludo un unione con la Meloni e FDI. Il leader sarà scelto dalle primarie e sarà o Toti o un membro della società civile. Questo partito crescerà pian piano tornando nel giro di qualche anno ad essere la prima forza della coalizione di centro-destra, superando la Lega che dopo un super boom alle europee e alle politiche immediatamente successive (perché dopo le europee la lega farà cadere governo e si tornerà al voto, e Salvini sarà premier), inizierà a calare. I 5 stelle caleranno alle europee di vari punti; specie senza reddito di cittadinanza e alle politiche, andando verso un 18% verso l'estinzione. Nelle elezioni del 2025, dopo 5 anni di governo Salvini (che vincerà le elezioni che secondo me ci saranno nel 2020) si fornteggeranno alla pari cdx e csx come un tempo,con grillini che quasi non esisteranno più



I totiani vanno con salvini.
L'epoca del libdem di destra in salsa americana è morta per sempre in europa, destra e sinistra torneranno radicali, come sta succedendo in tutto il mondo.
Al centro, gli europeisti sparuti e politicamente corretti... al 5%


----------



## hakaishin (2 Novembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> troppo presto per dirlo come è troppo presto per giudicare questo governo.
> 
> ci saranno due anni 2019/2020 che forse in quanto politica monetaria e unione europea ce li ricorderemo per molto tempo, se non per tutta la vita.


Speriamo non in maniera disastrosa, cosa che temo...


----------



## vota DC (2 Novembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I totiani vanno con salvini.
> L'epoca del libdem di destra in salsa americana è morta per sempre in europa, destra e sinistra torneranno radicali, come sta succedendo in tutto il mondo.
> Al centro, gli europeisti sparuti e politicamente corretti... al 5%



Per me c'è stata un'anomalia con i due passati presidenti USA particolarmente "tonti" che nei fatti si sono presi a pugni da soli ritrovandosi regimi ostili persino nel cortile di casa.
Vedo molto più semplice che il centro del futuro sia simile alla lega, la sinistra al m5s parte dibba (fico è un piddino nei fatti) e la destra qualcosa di simile ai libertari usa (del resto da noi i radicali non se li filano nessuno perché vogliono lo stato interventista quando si tratta di aiutare i loro amichetti).


----------



## Boomer (2 Novembre 2018)

L'unione monetaria crollerà da sola. E' bastata una crisi degli Stati Uniti per arrivare quasi al collasso. Cosa pensate che succederà alla prossima crisi ora che siamo in condizioni peggiori? Tra l'altro anche solo volendo uscire dall'unione monetaria servirebbe una maggioranza qualificata che la Lega attualmente non avrebbe nemmeno assieme al Movimento ( che non intende uscire dall' Euro per ora). 

Per non parlare del processo relativo all'uscita. Pensate che sia facile? Dovremo ricreare una vera banca centrale , instaurare rapporti con partner commerciali per difenderci da eventuali mosse dell'unione contro di noi , stampare la nuova moneta. Sono procedure che richiedono tempo e competenza. Io sogno l'uscita dall'euro dall'arrivo di Monti ma mi sono reso conto che la probabile soluzione è che collassi l'intera unione monetaria su stessa.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In base a cosa? In base a quale precetto costituzionale?
> Ma in che mondo viviamo? Senza regole e nel caos primordiale?
> Questi non possono governate perché vivono in un mondo proprio


In base a quale precetto costituzionale Mattarella ha detto no a Savona?


----------



## rivotto (2 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esattamente
> Ma pare che questo semplice concetto non sia facilmente comprensibile...



Purtroppo tu e sunburn avete scelto la pillola rossa di matrix. Ancora non avete capito che la politica monetaria è l'esatto opposto di quello che viene dato per vero da gran parte della stampa. Ovvero non capite che il conto di uno stato rispecchia in negativo il conto dei privati. Non sto qui a spiegarti macroeconomia, però se ti piace un paese senza debiti puoi trasferirti in Congo che ha il debito pubblico del 14% rispetto al Pil ovvero quasi nulla. Chissà se un giorno finalmente tutte le persone prenderanno la pillola blu, e sì che il 'CASO DI STUDIO: MONTI' avrebbe dovuto aprire gli occhi a tutti, ovvero con 2 bilanci di grande avanzo primario (austerità) il debito pubblico/pil è peggiorato del 20%. Ebbene un paese come l'Italia (importatore di materie prime ed esportatore di beni lavorati) ha bisogno COSTANTEMENTE di una moneta più o meno sottovalutata rispetto alle altre, e una politica monetaria fortemente anticiclica, quindi in periodi di recessione o stagnazione (crescita pil < 1/2 %) impulsi forti di deficit per riequilibrare la quantità di denaro che altrimenti ha lasciato il paese (perchè essere in avanzo primario significa che le uscite sono state maggiori dalle entrate). Purtroppo è 20 anni che siamo in avanzo primario, e il problema è tutto lì. (sempre quando si parla in negativo dell'economia italiana si sente citare "da 20 anni di qui, da 20 anni di la", e il motivo è proprio lì sotto gli occhi). Per fortuna sempre più persone capiscono. 

N.B. Non significa che è bene fare tanto debito pubblico, ma che è sbagliata la frase purtoppo comune "più deficit/pil è uguale a più debito/pil". Cosa molto falsa.

N.B.2 Sono d'accordo con Juventino, questo governo doveva osare molto di più. Ho ancora una piccola speranza che l'attendismo sia dovuto alle Europee e dico una preghiera ogni giorno a riguardo. Quelli che ancora sono nel paese delle meraviglie (sempre per citare matrix) ahimè non sono di grande aiuto.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In base a quale precetto costituzionale Mattarella ha detto no a Savona?



Il presidente ha i diritto di porre il veto sui ministri
O sia chiaro a me Mattarella fa schifo ma parlare di messa in stato di accusa è qualcosa di surreale e ridicolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2018)

Il giorno in cui Mummiarella darà le dimissioni o sarà costretto a darle sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Nils (3 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Purtroppo tu e sunburn avete scelto la pillola rossa di matrix. Ancora non avete capito che la politica monetaria è l'esatto opposto di quello che viene dato per vero da gran parte della stampa. Ovvero non capite che il conto di uno stato rispecchia in negativo il conto dei privati. Non sto qui a spiegarti macroeconomia, però se ti piace un paese senza debiti puoi trasferirti in Congo che ha il debito pubblico del 14% rispetto al Pil ovvero quasi nulla. Chissà se un giorno finalmente tutte le persone prenderanno la pillola blu, e sì che il 'CASO DI STUDIO: MONTI' avrebbe dovuto aprire gli occhi a tutti, ovvero con 2 bilanci di grande avanzo primario (austerità) il debito pubblico/pil è peggiorato del 20%. Ebbene un paese come l'Italia (importatore di materie prime ed esportatore di beni lavorati) ha bisogno COSTANTEMENTE di una moneta più o meno sottovalutata rispetto alle altre, e una politica monetaria fortemente anticiclica, quindi in periodi di recessione o stagnazione (crescita pil < 1/2 %) impulsi forti di deficit per riequilibrare la quantità di denaro che altrimenti ha lasciato il paese *(perchè essere in avanzo primario significa che le uscite sono state maggiori dalle entrate*). Purtroppo è 20 anni che siamo in avanzo primario, e il problema è tutto lì. (sempre quando si parla in negativo dell'economia italiana si sente citare "da 20 anni di qui, da 20 anni di la", e il motivo è proprio lì sotto gli occhi). Per fortuna sempre più persone capiscono.
> 
> N.B. Non significa che è bene fare tanto debito pubblico, ma che è sbagliata la frase purtoppo comune "più deficit/pil è uguale a più debito/pil". Cosa molto falsa.
> 
> N.B.2 Sono d'accordo con Juventino, questo governo doveva osare molto di più. Ho ancora una piccola speranza che l'attendismo sia dovuto alle Europee e dico una preghiera ogni giorno a riguardo. Quelli che ancora sono nel paese delle meraviglie (sempre per citare matrix) ahimè non sono di grande aiuto.



Che stai scrivendo? spiegati meglio, letta così sembra una stupidaggine.


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io lo dicevo nel giorno della formazione, facendo notare i sorrisi di Cottarelli e Mattarella. Però diciamoci anche che non c'era alternativa, perchè il problema era Mattarella che non voleva Savona. L'unica azione veramente di rottura che si doveva fare, era mettere in stato d'accusa il PDR, ma Salvini non ha avuto le palle (Di Maio, che a me non fa impazzire, era pure d'accordo poi ha visto che non c'era l'ok della Lega ed ha dovuto fare dietrofront facendo la pace e non facendo una bella figura).



Mettere in stato d’accusa il PDR è un processo troppo lungo e complesso e noi non avevamo/abbiamo tempo da perdere (ovviamente non metto in discussione che Mattarella se lo strameritasse). Mattarella, i suoi tecnici e l’euro andavano umiliati alle urne in maniera definitiva, non avrebbero mai potuto fermare il voto degli italiani a quel punto palesemente contro l’euro e l’UE.
Certo, potresti giustamente obiettare dicendo che avrebbe trovato qualche inghippo (tanto ormai i limiti delle prerogative del PDR sono una barzelletta dopo quello che ha combinato Napolitano) per rifilarci Cottarelli lo stesso, ma, siamo seri, quanto sarebbe durato?
La Lega e i 5 Stelle avevano un rigore da calciare all’ultimo minuti di recupero e hanno scelto di mandarlo in curva.


----------



## MarcoG (3 Novembre 2018)

Ma non diciamo fesserie, per favore. L'italia contro l'europa è un'invenzione dei 5 stelle. Se volete uscire dall'Europa si fa un sondaggio e vediamo il risultato, non si può arrogare questo diritto un Di Maio o Salvini qualunque. Gli stessi che poi, come si vede, dopo aver compreso la gravità delle stupidate che dicevano, ora garantiscono che resteremo in Europa. Vi dico di più, rifate il sondaggio in Inghilterra e vedete che succede... la maggioranza degli inglesi non vuole uscire, sono stati solo colti di sorpresa da quanti sono andati a votare contro, in un paese che sta già ora pagando cara la sua separazione dal continente.

La messa in stato d'accusa di Mattarella, per quanto non mi piaccia come presidente, è una delle più grandi gastronerie della storia. Compito del presidente è proprio quello di scegliere i Ministri "su indicazione", che non vuol dire che i due geni ne possono indicare solo uno e pensare che il colle non ci sia. Il presidente rappresenta una funzione di garanzia che argina manovre affrettate di un esecutivo che sempre più spesso bypassa la legalità del parlamento abusando di decreti nati dalla mente di piccoli dittatori. Non è un problema di tempistiche, è un problema che qualcuno non conosce la costituzione, lo stesso qualcuno che andava in procura a denunciare una "manina", senza sapere che non esiste alcun tipo di reato di tal natura e che se fosse politico la magistratura non potrebbe fare nulla, per il principio di separazione dei poteri.

[MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]
art. 92 della Costituzione, in combinato disposto con l'art. 94 e la L. 400 del 1988. 
Che lo potesse fare lo sa chiunque ha studiato costituzionale e chiunque abbia un attimo di raziocinio. Ed infatti, dopo i tanti proclami, si è finiti con la cosa più normale del mondo, indicarne un'altro. Tra l'altro era già successo in passato che il Presidente non accettasse un ministo (non con Mattarella), e senza che nessuno sparasse boiate.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]
> art. 92 della Costituzione, in combinato disposto con l'art. 94 e la L. 400 del 1988.
> Che lo potesse fare lo sa chiunque ha studiato costituzionale e chiunque abbia un attimo di raziocinio. Ed infatti, dopo i tanti proclami, si è finiti con la cosa più normale del mondo, indicarne un'altro. Tra l'altro era già successo in passato che il Presidente non accettasse un ministo (non con Mattarella), e senza che nessuno sparasse boiate.


Ma perchè quelle di Mattarella erano motivazioni valide? Suvvia, almeno Napolitano quando mise il veto diede delle motivazioni giustificabili.


----------



## MarcoG (3 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè quelle di Mattarella erano motivazioni valide? Suvvia, almeno Napolitano quando mise il veto diede delle motivazioni giustificabili.



E' irrilevante, non deve motivare a nessuno, potrebbe non farlo proprio. L'art. 90 della Costituzione stabilisce che il Presidente non è responsabile per gli atti compiuti nell'esercizio delle proprie funzioni, tranne per i due soliti reati "alto tradimento e attentato alla Costituzione" di cui è inutile parlare.

E' proprio la sua funzione di garante e ti dico una cosa, personalmente capisco il suo ragionamento, Savona avrebbe di certo creato estrema confusione nei mercati, molta di più di quanta ce ne sia oggi, momento in cui abbiamo le banche in crisi di liquidità per lo spread, le borse sempre giù tranne qualche bolla speculativa e falso rimbalzo. Ma poi dico io, alla fine sono tutti prestanome, non vedo il problema nel mettere un ministro non palesemente schierato contro l'Europa e i suoi trattati che, salvo referendum, sono tutelati nella nostra Costituzione, in teoria protetta proprio dal presidente. 
Tradotto? tanto rumore per nulla.


----------



## vota DC (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo fesserie, per favore. L'italia contro l'europa è un'invenzione dei 5 stelle. Se volete uscire dall'Europa si fa un sondaggio e vediamo il risultato, non si può arrogare questo diritto un Di Maio o Salvini qualunque. Gli stessi che poi, come si vede, dopo aver compreso la gravità delle stupidate che dicevano, ora garantiscono che resteremo in Europa. Vi dico di più, rifate il sondaggio in Inghilterra e vedete che succede... la maggioranza degli inglesi non vuole uscire, sono stati solo colti di sorpresa da quanti sono andati a votare contro, in un paese che sta già ora pagando cara la sua separazione dal continente.



Io non darei troppo peso ai sondaggi fatti nella Londra dei fighetti che si sono presi il sindaco pakistano. Hanno dipinto la Brexit come l'opera di inganno di Farage. La realtà è che il (purtroppo) imbattuto elettoralmente Cameron fu eletto proprio per fare la Brexit e dall'altra parte il capo dei laburisti è Corbyn che è euroscettico e contesta l'accordo piuttosto che l'uscita in sé. Gli europeisti rimasti sono i libdem scesi dal 26 all'8 (il responsabile di questo si è pure ritirato dalla politica, fa il responsabile immagine di Zuccocoso). Chi guiderebbe gli europeisti ora? Gli indipendentisti scozzesi? Si stanno creando autoillusioni come l'onda blu negli USA.

La realtà è che gli inglesi nella UE potevano imporre diecimila regole e dovevano rispettarne un paio. Le regole imposte le hanno imposte. Ci siamo sorbiti la loro mucca pazza, abbiamo distrutto il nostro latte pur di non fare concorrenza al loro, ci siamo sorbiti le interruzioni all'unità della politica estera europea OGNI volta (guerra in Iraq, guerra in Libia), varie carognate fiscali (Cayman sotto gli inglesi, persino Berlusconi con Mills che evadeva in Inghilterra MAI viceversa di inglesi che evadevano in Italia), forzatura dell'entrata di paesi dell'est Europa che hanno detto che volevano solo vantaggi. Ora sono circondati e sanno che se rimangono devono seguire quelle due regolette. Niente da fare. Sono un ex impero coloniale, non concederanno niente. Non è un caso che gli scozzesi siano a favore di rimanere e gli inglesi veri contrari.
Detto questo appunto bisogna approfittare ora che i criminali sadomasochisti piddini sono a terra e contemporaneamente il cancro inglese è estirpato per raddrizzare le cose. La lira cambierebbe solo le esportazioni, ma le esportazioni vanno già bene. Serve solo maggior peso politico, non serve per forza avere 100% di potere e moneta propria, gli altri ne fanno a meno e guarda caso nessuno ha cancri analoghi al PD.



MarcoG ha scritto:


> Savona avrebbe di certo creato estrema confusione nei mercati.



Savona ha creato una ricetta alternativa, Tremonti che proponeva l'uscita dall'euro come unica via è stato confermato due volte e sarebbe diventato ministro per la terza perché i mercati vogliono ministri con le mani bucate.


----------



## MarcoG (3 Novembre 2018)

Moneta propria niente, la lira subirebbe ben presto un processo inflazionistico senza precedenti che porterebbe ognuno di noi ad avere meno della metà del proprio patrimonio e le esportazioni ed importazioni dipenderebbero dalla gestione politica degli accordi. Il tutto senza considerare che energia e gas le importiamo, come il petrolio, e i rincari dati dalla svalutazione oltre che da eventuali dazi manderebbe il paese in rovina in pochi mesi. Non si tratta qui di opinioni, ma è il quadro talmente ovvio che oramai anche i 5 stelle e la Lega hanno capito. E i soldi persi dagli italiani, indirettamente per ora, a causa dell'indebolimento del sistema bancario e del crollo delle borse, ne è la riprova, atteso come per ora nulla di tutto questo si sia realizzato ma sia stato solo ipotizzato.

Savona vive in un mondo tutto suo in cui si torna alla lira in 24 ore. In Europa non si doveva entrare, questo ci avrebbe dato potere, ora è un problema, si deve agire dall'interno per equilibrare l'Europa. 

Sul discorso Inghilterra, se fai ora un referendum non ci sono molti dubbi sull'esito, e questo perché all'iniziale svalutazione della sterlina hai un sistema economico appeso ad un filo in relazione agli accordi che non si stanno trovando e che rischiano di mandare sul lastrico le imprese delle Gran Bretagna. Qui non si voterebbe per preferenza politica o di partito, ma per individuale interesse. 

Tremonti operava in un contesto differente, dove tranne lui il resto era una certezza. Ora in italia, nonostante il governo abbia una maggioranza piena, i mercati e gli investitori stanno portando via i capitali (qualcosa come 200 miliardi in pochi mesi, roba mai vista) perché non sicuri del futuro. Se ora ci metti gli iniziali proclami dei 5 Stelle e della Lega, un ministro con una ricetta per uscire, hai lo spread alle stelle. Per ora siamo stati salvati da Draghi, come sa bene Salvini e invece ignora Di Maio, ma tra poco, quando alla Banca Centrale ci va un tedesco, la situazione peggiorerà parecchio per noi. Serve saper fare politica, saper entrare nei loro giochi, non fare un muro contro muro che la nostra economia non può sostenere.


----------



## rivotto (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Moneta propria niente, la lira subirebbe ben presto un processo inflazionistico senza precedenti che porterebbe ognuno di noi ad avere meno della metà del proprio patrimonio e le esportazioni ed importazioni dipenderebbero dalla gestione politica degli accordi. Il tutto senza considerare che energia e gas le importiamo, come il petrolio, e i rincari dati dalla svalutazione oltre che da eventuali dazi manderebbe il paese in rovina in pochi mesi. Non si tratta qui di opinioni, ma è il quadro talmente ovvio che oramai anche i 5 stelle e la Lega hanno capito. E i soldi persi dagli italiani, indirettamente per ora, a causa dell'indebolimento del sistema bancario e del crollo delle borse, ne è la riprova, atteso come per ora nulla di tutto questo si sia realizzato ma sia stato solo ipotizzato.
> 
> Savona vive in un mondo tutto suo in cui si torna alla lira in 24 ore. In Europa non si doveva entrare, questo ci avrebbe dato potere, ora è un problema, si deve agire dall'interno per equilibrare l'Europa.
> 
> ...



Amico ti posso dire con grande tranquillità grazie alle mie conoscenze di Manchester che se dovessero rifare il referendum ora rivincerebbe la Brexit con uno scarto ancora maggiore. Continuate ad ascoltare i sondaggisti di Londra e New York (gli stessi della Clinton al 90%)


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo fesserie, per favore. L'italia contro l'europa è un'invenzione dei 5 stelle. Se volete uscire dall'Europa si fa un sondaggio e vediamo il risultato, non si può arrogare questo diritto un Di Maio o Salvini qualunque. Gli stessi che poi, come si vede, dopo aver compreso la gravità delle stupidate che dicevano, ora garantiscono che resteremo in Europa. Vi dico di più, rifate il sondaggio in Inghilterra e vedete che succede... la maggioranza degli inglesi non vuole uscire, sono stati solo colti di sorpresa da quanti sono andati a votare contro, in un paese che sta già ora pagando cara la sua separazione dal continente.
> 
> La messa in stato d'accusa di Mattarella, per quanto non mi piaccia come presidente, è una delle più grandi gastronerie della storia. Compito del presidente è proprio quello di scegliere i Ministri "su indicazione", che non vuol dire che i due geni ne possono indicare solo uno e pensare che il colle non ci sia. Il presidente rappresenta una funzione di garanzia che argina manovre affrettate di un esecutivo che sempre più spesso bypassa la legalità del parlamento abusando di decreti nati dalla mente di piccoli dittatori. Non è un problema di tempistiche, è un problema che qualcuno non conosce la costituzione, lo stesso qualcuno che andava in procura a denunciare una "manina", senza sapere che non esiste alcun tipo di reato di tal natura e che se fosse politico la magistratura non potrebbe fare nulla, per il principio di separazione dei poteri.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> E' irrilevante, non deve motivare a nessuno, potrebbe non farlo proprio. L'art. 90 della Costituzione stabilisce che il Presidente non è responsabile per gli atti compiuti nell'esercizio delle proprie funzioni, tranne per i due soliti reati "alto tradimento e attentato alla Costituzione" di cui è inutile parlare.
> 
> E' proprio la sua funzione di garante e ti dico una cosa, personalmente capisco il suo ragionamento, Savona avrebbe di certo creato estrema confusione nei mercati, molta di più di quanta ce ne sia oggi, momento in cui abbiamo le banche in crisi di liquidità per lo spread, le borse sempre giù tranne qualche bolla speculativa e falso rimbalzo. Ma poi dico io, alla fine sono tutti prestanome, non vedo il problema nel mettere un ministro non palesemente schierato contro l'Europa e i suoi trattati che, salvo referendum, sono tutelati nella nostra Costituzione, in teoria protetta proprio dal presidente.
> Tradotto? tanto rumore per nulla.



Ma che vuoi, nel mondo dei grillini non esistono regole, tutto è possibile. È il nuovo soviet che avanza: potere al popolo, perzone falze, lobby, kasta, poteri forti e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Un mondo socialmente uniti dove tutti possono fare quello che voglioni, vedi un po’ giggino di maio. Se domani vuoi accusare il presidente lo fai perché se ti va è giusto farlo. Chi se ne frega delle leggi e della costituzione no? Tanto te lo dice giggino


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Moneta propria niente, la lira subirebbe ben presto un processo inflazionistico senza precedenti che porterebbe ognuno di noi ad avere meno della metà del proprio patrimonio e le esportazioni ed importazioni dipenderebbero dalla gestione politica degli accordi. Il tutto senza considerare che energia e gas le importiamo, come il petrolio, e i rincari dati dalla svalutazione oltre che da eventuali dazi manderebbe il paese in rovina in pochi mesi. Non si tratta qui di opinioni, ma è il quadro talmente ovvio che oramai anche i 5 stelle e la Lega hanno capito. E i soldi persi dagli italiani, indirettamente per ora, a causa dell'indebolimento del sistema bancario e del crollo delle borse, ne è la riprova, atteso come per ora nulla di tutto questo si sia realizzato ma sia stato solo ipotizzato.



L'eventuale ritorno alla lira porterebbe un iniziale svalutazione, ma non all'inflazione catastrofica stile Weimar e Venezuela, quella ve la potete proprio scordare, anche perché le cause dietro questi due fatti furono e sono molteplici e non riconducibili alla sola moneta.
Le spese di importazione si stabilizzerebbero in pochi mesi, una volta stabilizzato il ritorno sui mercati della lira e quindi il suo valore (inutile dire che NON bisogna scambiare la lira a tassi fissi).
Bisogna poi considerare anche gli effetti che avrebbe sull'euro, che perderebbe notevolmente credibilità e sarebbe anche questo a rischio svalutazione.



> Savona vive in un mondo tutto suo in cui si torna alla lira in 24 ore. In Europa non si doveva entrare, questo ci avrebbe dato potere, ora è un problema, si deve agire dall'interno per equilibrare l'Europa.



Il piano di Savona fa pena e su questo sono d'accordo.



> Sul discorso Inghilterra, se fai ora un referendum non ci sono molti dubbi sull'esito, e questo perché all'iniziale svalutazione della sterlina hai un sistema economico appeso ad un filo in relazione agli accordi che non si stanno trovando e che rischiano di mandare sul lastrico le imprese delle Gran Bretagna. Qui non si voterebbe per preferenza politica o di partito, ma per individuale interesse.



La GB sta soffrendo perché guidata da un governo di incapaci e in malafede che sta vergognosamente leccando il culo all'UE, cercando di salvargli la faccia quando potrebbero tranquillamente fregarsene di Bruxelles, della Commissione e delle loro pagliacciate. Ma che caspio cerca un accordo con la UE di zombi un paese che ha il più grande polo finanziario del mondo, rapporti privilegiati con USA ed ex-colonie (già solo India e Nigeria sono un mercato da più di un miliardo di abitanti), aziende leader di settore e ricchissime, alcuni dei primi atenei al mondo ed è persino produttore di materie prime (certo non è l'Arabia Saudita, ma è comunque qualcosa)?
E questa cosa la pensano anche quelli che sono per la "hard-brexit" tipo Johnson, che si è dimesso dall'esecutivo proprio per l'inadeguatezza vergognosa della May.



> Tremonti operava in un contesto differente, dove tranne lui il resto era una certezza. Ora in italia, nonostante il governo abbia una maggioranza piena, i mercati e gli investitori stanno portando via i capitali (qualcosa come 200 miliardi in pochi mesi, roba mai vista) perché non sicuri del futuro. Se ora ci metti gli iniziali proclami dei 5 Stelle e della Lega, un ministro con una ricetta per uscire, hai lo spread alle stelle. Per ora siamo stati salvati da Draghi, come sa bene Salvini e invece ignora Di Maio, ma tra poco, quando alla Banca Centrale ci va un tedesco, la situazione peggiorerà parecchio per noi. Serve saper fare politica, saper entrare nei loro giochi, non fare un muro contro muro che la nostra economia non può sostenere.



No, Tremonti operava anche lui in un sistema di strozzinaggio da parte dei mercati, ma all'epoca l'Italia non aveva ancora finito di vendersi le chiappe all'UE (la pietra tombale è stata Lisbona) e non era ancora esplosa la recessione dalla quale l'eurozona risulta essere ancora l'unica economia a non essere tornata a livelli pre-crisi.
Il QE di Draghi è una roba da vomito e da sputargli in faccia; se davvero avesse avuto interesse a salvare i paesi dell'eurozona avrebbe dovuto fare una sola cosa: rendere la BCE garante del debito dei paesi dell'eurozona, trasformandola in una vera banca centrale.


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Amico ti posso dire con grande tranquillità grazie alle mie conoscenze di Manchester che se dovessero rifare il referendum ora rivincerebbe la Brexit con uno scarto ancora maggiore. Continuate ad ascoltare i sondaggisti di Londra e New York (gli stessi della Clinton al 90%)



Purtroppo qua in Italia i post-keynesiani nel dibattito pubblico latitano ancora gravemente e molti sono ancora convinti (erroneamente) che il mondo fuori dall'UE sia l'apocalisse.


----------



## Miro (3 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'eventuale ritorno alla lira porterebbe un iniziale svalutazione, ma non all'inflazione catastrofica stile Weimar e Venezuela, quella ve la potete proprio scordare, anche perché le cause dietro questi due fatti furono e sono molteplici e non riconducibili alla sola moneta.
> Le spese di importazione si stabilizzerebbero in pochi mesi, una volta stabilizzato il ritorno sui mercati della lira e quindi il suo valore (inutile dire che NON bisogna scambiare la lira a tassi fissi).
> Bisogna poi considerare anche gli effetti che avrebbe sull'euro, che perderebbe notevolmente credibilità e sarebbe anche questo a rischio svalutazione.



Oltretutto, una svalutazione della lira farebbe impennare gli export. Il problema dell'import delle materie prime si potrebbe ammorbidire con una politica estera con le palle, mirata a stringere accordi con i Paesi produttori (uno su tutti, l'Iran che sarebbe un'occasione ghiottissima viste le sanzioni).Ovviamente un'uscita dall'euro così di botto senza aver pensato a degli ammortizzatori così è purtroppo inpensabile, e non vedo tra i nostri politicanti gente con il coraggio e le competenze necessarie a portare avanti lo sganciamento dall'euro. Come al solito finirà che l'euro verrà abolito e noi saremo col culo per terra perchè non abbiamo pensato a pararcelo con riforme ad hoc.


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Oltretutto, una svalutazione della lira farebbe impennare gli export. Il problema dell'import delle materie prime si potrebbe ammorbidire con una politica estera con le palle, mirata a stringere accordi con i Paesi produttori (uno su tutti, l'Iran che sarebbe un'occasione ghiottissima viste le sanzioni).Ovviamente un'uscita dall'euro così di botto senza aver pensato a degli ammortizzatori così è purtroppo inpensabile, e non vedo tra i nostri politicanti gente con il coraggio e le competenze necessarie a portare avanti lo sganciamento dall'euro. Come al solito finirà che l'euro verrà abolito e noi saremo col culo per terra perchè non abbiamo pensato a pararcelo con riforme ad hoc.



Ma questo è lapalissiano ed è per questo che secondo me il piano di Savona (che prevede addirittura di uscire dall'euro in gran segreto LOL, proprio a dire che la nuova moneta è carta straccia creata a caso) fa pena. Uscire dall'euro in maniera pianificata oltre che possibile, è assolutamente necessario anche perché l'eurozona è un sistema precario e perfettamente capace di implodere di suo.


----------



## MarcoG (3 Novembre 2018)

Benché in ambito economico sia tutto opinabile fino a che i numeri non danno conferme (e basterà aspettare l'Inghilterra in tal senso), per ora l'Italexit è solo sulla bocca di estremisti. Il nostro governo non vuole uscire dall'Europa (dichiarazioni ufficiali), nessuno indice alcun referendum, che si creda o meno al catastrofismo. 

Pare quindi non ci sia un concreto interesse della maggioranza del paese ad uscire dall'Europa, benché non si faccia altro che parlarne. Il discorso è uscito fuori solo per il movimento 5 stelle che, cercando un nemico, l'ha identificato nell'Europa. Ma la verità è che da quando ci siamo entrati (siamo uno dei paesi che più di tutti ha voluto l'Europa), il nostro intento è quello di parteciparne in modo più attivo e ottenere benefici che altrimenti non avremmo. E questo prescindendo dal fatto che alcuni degli ultimi governi si sono chinati a 90 gradi, cosa ovviamente sbagliata. 

L'Europa può portare tanti, tanti vantaggi, questa è la mia opinione, va "solo" cambiata e ho la sensazione che Salvini si stia muovendo bene. Non mi piace per nulla, ma non sarei coerente se non ammettessi che sta ottenendo qualche risultato. Vedremo.


----------



## Miro (3 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma questo è lapalissiano ed è per questo che secondo me il piano di Savona (che prevede addirittura di uscire dall'euro in gran segreto LOL, proprio a dire che la nuova moneta è carta straccia creata a caso) fa pena. Uscire dall'euro in maniera pianificata oltre che possibile, è assolutamente necessario anche perché l'eurozona è un sistema precario e perfettamente capace di implodere di suo.



Aggiungerei, come hanno potuto anche solo credere di unire economie di Paesi con interessi diversi e spesso contrastanti ed in competizione tra loro e farle convivere in stile Mulino Bianco? Per me l'euro potrebbe sopravvivere solo come moneta sovranazionale, usata a mo' di dollaro per gli scambi. Oltre a questo non vedo altro futuro.


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Benché in ambito economico sia tutto opinabile fino a che i numeri non danno conferme (e basterà aspettare l'Inghilterra in tal senso), per ora l'Italexit è solo sulla bocca di estremisti. Il nostro governo non vuole uscire dall'Europa (dichiarazioni ufficiali), nessuno indice alcun referendum, che si creda o meno al catastrofismo.
> 
> Pare quindi non ci sia un concreto interesse della maggioranza del paese ad uscire dall'Europa, benché non si faccia altro che parlarne. Il discorso è uscito fuori solo per il movimento 5 stelle che, cercando un nemico, l'ha identificato nell'Europa. Ma la verità è che da quando ci siamo entrati (siamo uno dei paesi che più di tutti ha voluto l'Europa), il nostro intento è quello di parteciparne in modo più attivo e ottenere benefici che altrimenti non avremmo. E questo prescindendo dal fatto che alcuni degli ultimi governi si sono chinati a 90 gradi, cosa ovviamente sbagliata.
> 
> L'Europa può portare solo tanti tanti vantaggi, questa è la mia opinione, va "solo" cambiata e ho la sensazione che Salvini si stia muovendo bene. Non mi piace ma ottiene qualche risultato. Vedremo.



Cambiare l'UE? Campa cavallo...
L'Unione Europea, in particolare l'eurozona, è nata ultramegaliberista e morirà così. Tutti quelli che si sono presentati con l'intento di "cambiare l'Europa dall'interno" hanno fatto una fine miserabile e Salvini, per motivi che ho già spiegato, non ha la minima intenzione di cambiare alcunché, se non qualche tocco cosmetico per i boccaloni.
Affermare di voler cambiare l'Europa senza partire dalle basi (stracciare tutti i trattati da Maastricht in poi) è grottesco.


----------



## MarcoG (3 Novembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei, come hanno potuto anche solo credere di unire economie di Paesi con interessi diversi e spesso contrastanti ed in competizione tra loro e farle convivere in stile Mulino Bianco? Per me l'euro potrebbe sopravvivere solo come moneta sovranazionale, usata a mo' di dollaro per gli scambi. Oltre a questo non vedo altro futuro.



Questo succede per i piccoli passi. Il problema è che è nata per un motivo e poi si è evoluta, senza però un'organica ristrutturazione interna. Piaceva l'idea di un mercato aperto e poi altri interessi si sono aggiunti. A quel punto era necessario che non nascesse semplicemente un'unione europea, ma che si limitasse tutti ad un ambito di collaborazione economica o si andasse verso uno stato federale.

La cosa divertente è che l'andamento, Inghilterra permettendo, sembra essere quello proprio di avere "gli stati uniti d'europa". La domanda è se sia possibile farlo tramite piccoli passi ed un sistema non coeso, politicamente, economicamente e ideologicamente.


----------



## MarcoG (3 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cambiare l'UE? Campa cavallo...
> Affermare di voler cambiare l'Europa senza partire dalle basi (stracciare tutti i trattati da Maastricht in poi) è grottesco.



Attimo, chi sostiene questo? Sono dell'avviso contrario. Si deve affrontare l'Europa e cominciare ad avere molta influenza all'interno. A quel punto stracciare tutto e rifondare tutti i trattati e scegliere una strada che sia quella, senza questo unirsi e separarsi continuo.

Ragazzi, l'Europa è una società atipica con uno scopo non chiaro. Un costante divenire di un qualcosa che ancora non si è deciso. Questo è il problema a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei, come hanno potuto anche solo credere di unire economie di Paesi con interessi diversi e spesso contrastanti ed in competizione tra loro e farle convivere in stile Mulino Bianco? Per me l'euro potrebbe sopravvivere solo come moneta sovranazionale, usata a mo' di dollaro per gli scambi. Oltre a questo non vedo altro futuro.



In teoria l'unico modo sarebbe che la BCE diventi garante del debito pubblico di tutti gli stati dell'eurozona, liberandoli così dal ricatto vergognoso dei mercati. Ma questo non avverrà mai in quanto è addirittura vietato esplicitamente nel TFUE (!!!).


----------



## MarcoG (3 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> In teoria l'unico modo sarebbe che la BCE diventi garante del debito pubblico di tutti gli stati dell'eurozona, liberandoli così dal ricatto vergognoso dei mercati. Ma questo non avverrà mai in quanto è addirittura vietato esplicitamente nel TFUE (!!!).



Quando saremo a questo saremo uno stato federale ed eleggeremo un presidente, sperando che non sia biondo.. ahah


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Attimo, chi sostiene questo? Sono dell'avviso contrario. Si deve affrontare l'Europa e cominciare ad avere molta influenza all'interno. A quel punto stracciare tutto e rifondare tutti i trattati e scegliere una strada che sia quella, senza questo unirsi e separarsi continuo.
> 
> Ragazzi, l'Europa è una società atipica con uno scopo non chiaro. Un costante divenire di un qualcosa che ancora non si è deciso. Questo è il problema a mio modo di vedere.



E glielo vai a spiegare te ai tedeschi che bisogna stracciare tutto da Maastricht in poi? E chi ti aiuterebbe? Kurz? I sovranisti coi soldi altrui di Visegrad? Oppure l'AFD che sta volando in Germania perché oltre alla gran fanfara sui migranti sta promettendo esplicitamente di essere ancora più duri della Merkel coi paesi mediterranei?
L'UE (che non è l'Europa) è stata creata proprio immodificabile di suo, questa è la realtà.


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Quando saremo a questo saremo uno stato federale ed eleggeremo un presidente, sperando che non sia biondo.. ahah



Infatti io sono sempre molto scettico riguardo la nascita degli USE, in quanto questa è una situazione ibrida in cui è più facile fare porcate. Se la Commissione europea diventasse il nostro governo ufficialmente dovrebbe rispondere d'avanti a noi delle sue schifezze.


----------



## MarcoG (3 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> E glielo vai a spiegare te ai tedeschi che bisogna stracciare tutto da Maastricht in poi? E chi ti aiuterebbe? Kurz? I sovranisti coi soldi altrui di Visegrad? Oppure l'AFD che sta volando in Germania perché oltre alla gran fanfara sui migranti sta promettendo esplicitamente di essere ancora più duri della Merkel coi paesi mediterranei?
> L'UE (che non è l'Europa) è stata proprio immodificabile di suo, questa è la realtà.



Capisco che sia estremamente difficile, ma la Germania riesce ad ottenere benefici dall'Europa. Capisco anche che i nostri politici non sono capaci di fare altrettanto, ma per ora non è che ci sia data altra strada. Come ho detto, nessuno ha palesato alcun interesse ad uscire, quindi la strada è solo quella di capire come muoverci all'interno.

ps. alla Germania non va spiegato niente, anzi non capisco davvero come la storia abbia consentito ai dementi europei dopo lo schifo delle guerre di tornare a dare credito e potere economico ad una nazione che dovrebbe essere inesistente ora. Neanche pagano il debito, non ci riesco ancora a credere. Pensate che anche il loro debito pubblico è falsato perché tengono separato il debito delle loro "regioni" e enti autonomi. Di fatto è come imbrogliare al FPF.. roba da matti..

pps. sto sito sembra essere un sito ***** con tutte ste donnine che si aprono sotto.. ahahahah


----------



## juventino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Riuppo il thread perché ormai le evidenze sono troppo palesi.
-La Lega il 15 febbraio avrà raggiunto il suo scopo di secessione silenziosa del Nord (autonomia condizionata). Non aggiungo altro sulla vomitevole complicità del PD (che però sui barconi è vigilissimo) perché sennò rischio il ban
-CVD, Salvini si sta divorando i 5 Stelle alle urne (vedasi Abruzzo)
-Svariate banche d’affari, testare economiche eccetera parlano già di divorzio coi grillini per dopo le Europee 

L’unica spina nel fianco per Salvini sono le evidenti difficoltà a farsi spazio in Europa; in questi mesi ha parecchio sbracato e adesso farsi accettare nel PPE non è facile come sembrava fino a qualche mese fa. Motivo per il quale ritengo sempre più probabile il ritorno del padano all’opposizione, in modo da lasciare la patata bollente della governance in piena recessione a PD e grillini.


----------



## smallball (11 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Riuppo il thread perché ormai le evidenze sono troppo palesi.
> -La Lega il 15 febbraio avrà raggiunto il suo scopo di secessione silenziosa del Nord (autonomia condizionata). Non aggiungo altro sulla vomitevole complicità del PD (che però sui barconi è vigilissimo) perché sennò rischio il ban
> -CVD, Salvini si sta divorando i 5 Stelle alle urne (vedasi Abruzzo)
> -Svariate banche d’affari, testare economiche eccetera parlano già di divorzio coi grillini per dopo le Europee
> ...



aggiungo un'ipotesi da non scartare ,un governo a guida Carlo Cottarelli...di responsabilita' nazionale,che sarebbe ben visto dal nostro presidente Mattarella


----------



## juventino (11 Febbraio 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> aggiungo un'ipotesi da non scartare ,un governo a guida Carlo Cottarelli...di responsabilita' nazionale,che sarebbe ben visto dal nostro presidente Mattarella



Cottarelli è il preferito di Mattarella, ma credo che il PD pretenderà di piazzare il proprio uomo alla presidenza del consiglio come condizione per formare il nuovo governo. I grillini non contano nulla: tornare al voto significherebbe tornare all’opposizione sicuro e caleranno le mutande di fronte a qualunque cosa pur di evitarlo.


----------



## smallball (11 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cottarelli è il preferito di Mattarella, ma credo che il PD pretenderà di piazzare il proprio uomo alla presidenza del consiglio come condizione per formare il nuovo governo. I grillini non contano nulla: tornare al voto significherebbe tornare all’opposizione sicuro e caleranno le mutande di fronte a qualunque cosa pur di evitarlo.



un'ipotesi del genere porterebbe poi Salvini,rinforzato dall'essere tornato a fare opposizione,a stravincere la tornata successiva a livello nazionale potendo quasi governare da solo


----------



## sette (11 Febbraio 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> un'ipotesi del genere porterebbe poi Salvini,rinforzato dall'essere tornato a fare opposizione,a stravincere la tornata successiva a livello nazionale potendo quasi governare da solo



Si va in quella direzione.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

E' tutto molto bello e affascinante, ma non ci ho capito niente.

Perciò, ditemi chiaramente cosa devo votare alle prossime elezioni, per il bene mio e del mio paese, e finiamola lì. Mi fiderò ciecamente.


----------



## juventino (11 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' tutto molto bello e affascinante, ma non ci ho capito niente.
> 
> Perciò, ditemi chiaramente cosa devo votare alle prossime elezioni, per il bene mio e del mio paese, e finiamola lì. Mi fiderò ciecamente.



Quello che vuoi, non cambia niente.
La politica italiana non è in grado né ne ha volonta di prendere di petto le sfide di un’eurozona a rischio implosione, di un mondo globalizzato e di una rivoluzione tecnologica alle porte.
La Lega è un partito di zampognari che ha azzeccato il jackpot e che si appresta a comandare nel Nord Italia agganciato ai tedeschi. Sono sovranisti tanto quanto io sono un colibrì.
La Meloni ha il know-how su questi temi di un fenicottero. Forza Italia va ancora appresso alla mummia del Berlusca.
Il PD è un partito di destra che si spaccia di sinistra con l’aggravante di essere, dietro un’incredibile arroganza, assolutamente nullo dinanzi a questi temi.
5 Stelle non commento per pietà.
Il resto sono tutti movimenti dello 0,qualcosa assolutamente ininfluenti e irrilevanti.

Devo proprio dirlo: ad oggi siamo in un mare di guai.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quello che vuoi, non cambia niente.
> La politica italiana non è in grado né ne ha volonta di prendere di petto le sfide di un’eurozona a rischio implosione, di un mondo globalizzato e di una rivoluzione tecnologica alle porte.
> La Lega è un partito di zampognari che ha azzeccato il jackpot e che si appresta a comandare nel Nord Italia agganciato ai tedeschi. Sono sovranisti tanto quanto io sono un colibrì.
> La Meloni ha il know-how su questi temi di un fenicottero. Forza Italia va ancora appresso alla mummia del Berlusca.
> ...



Grazie della (non-) risposta.

Nei guai ci sono da un pezzo, nessun problema. Non posso vincere e non posso pareggiare, allora.

Mi dispiace, ma la mia natura rifiuta una cosa del genere. Ci sarà un meno peggio, giusto? Ripartiamo da lì, almeno.

O no?


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' tutto molto bello e affascinante, ma non ci ho capito niente.
> 
> Perciò, ditemi chiaramente cosa devo votare alle prossime elezioni, per il bene mio e del mio paese, e finiamola lì. Mi fiderò ciecamente.


Ti rimando direttamente alle parole di Mauro Scardovelli e Paolo Maddalena. Forse prima di decidere servirebbe uscire dalle logiche di chi votare. Prima serve un'idea di come muoversi. L obiettivo, non è scontato dirlo, è fare il bene delle persone e del paese. Come farlo? Secondo i due intervistati, la Costituzione racchiude i valori dei grandi pensatori della storia. È l unica "arma" per difendersi dal neoliberismo che fa esattamente il male dell essere umano. Sotto questa lente, è più facile rigiudicare personaggi come Berlusconi e Renzi. Ma come spiegato, il problema nasce molto prima. 

A noi come popolo, prima ancora che scegliere la squadra da tifare, servirebbe venire educati, avere dei modelli di riferimento di spessore. 
Ma fino a quando (e qui inevitabilmente entra la mia soggettività) avremo come modello uno spara-battute ("la pacchia per i migranti è stra-finita") a mio parere non se ne esce.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Febbraio 2019)

Qui una breve ma interessante panoramica sulla politica italiana. Un racconto diverso dalla solita solfa televisiva e giornalistica che si concentra sull'albero del momento, ignorando la foresta


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Qui una breve ma interessante panoramica sulla politica italiana. Un racconto diverso dalla solita solfa televisiva e giornalistica che si concentra sull'albero del momento, ignorando la foresta



Grazie caro, cercherò di vederli, adesso non ti commento perché è tardissimo. Magari domani, se trovo un po' di tempo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' tutto molto bello e affascinante, ma non ci ho capito niente.
> 
> Perciò, ditemi chiaramente cosa devo votare alle prossime elezioni, per il bene mio e del mio paese, e finiamola lì. Mi fiderò ciecamente.



Partito comunista di Marco Rizzo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie caro, cercherò di vederli, adesso non ti commento perché è tardissimo. Magari domani, se trovo un po' di tempo


Capisco che il primo sia lungo. Se vuoi guarda anche solo il secondo. Vedo che vuoi una risposta netta su chi votare ma secondo me sparare un nome di un partito senza niente dietro non ti aiuterebbe molto, e soprattutto non ti lascia niente per il futuro (quando tornerai a votare e rivotare fra 10,20, 30 anni). Per questo ti ho proposto gente come Paolo Maddalena e Mauro scardovelli, che non necessitano di fare campagna elettorali e sono liberi di dare una loro visione delle cose (a mio parere molto valida perché ha le sue radici nella conoscenza dell essere umano). 
In ogni caso stringendo al massimo la mia idea quindi è che prima ancora che politici in gamba abbiamo bisogno di persone in gamba, e Salvini è quanto di più lontano possa essere dall idea di grande uomo, per usare un eufemismo.


----------



## overlord (12 Febbraio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Capisco che il primo sia lungo. Se vuoi guarda anche solo il secondo. Vedo che vuoi una risposta netta su chi votare ma secondo me sparare un nome di un partito senza niente dietro non ti aiuterebbe molto, e soprattutto non ti lascia niente per il futuro (quando tornerai a votare e rivotare fra 10,20, 30 anni). Per questo ti ho proposto gente come Paolo Maddalena e Mauro scardovelli, che non necessitano di fare campagna elettorali e sono liberi di dare una loro visione delle cose (a mio parere molto valida perché ha le sue radici nella conoscenza dell essere umano).
> In ogni caso stringendo al massimo la mia idea quindi è *che prima ancora che politici in gamba abbiamo bisogno di persone in gamba,* e Salvini è quanto di più lontano possa essere dall idea di grande uomo, per usare un eufemismo.



Non vorrei rovinare le tue belle speranze ma ho la netta sensazione che le persone in gamba se ne stanno ben lontane dalla politica.
E' un dato di fatto scorrendo i governi degli ultimi 40/50 anni. In alto o in basso a destra o a sinistra nessuno può affermare il contrario purtroppo.


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In base a cosa? In base a quale precetto costituzionale?
> Ma in che mondo viviamo? Senza regole e nel caos primordiale?
> Questi non possono governate perché vivono in un mondo proprio



Guarda, mi verrebbe da dirti, lascia stare.
Qui si parla di mettere sotto stato d'accusa un Presidente della Repubblica, una cosa di una gravità inaudita, per puro interesse elettorale. 
Se ci fermiamo a questo punto e non ci rendiamo conto di quelle che sarebbero le cause di una cosa del genere per il paese darebe meglio che chiudessimo la politica italiana e chiedessimo l'annessione ad un altro paese.


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo fesserie, per favore. L'italia contro l'europa è un'invenzione dei 5 stelle. Se volete uscire dall'Europa si fa un sondaggio e vediamo il risultato, non si può arrogare questo diritto un Di Maio o Salvini qualunque. Gli stessi che poi, come si vede, dopo aver compreso la gravità delle stupidate che dicevano, ora garantiscono che resteremo in Europa. Vi dico di più, rifate il sondaggio in Inghilterra e vedete che succede... la maggioranza degli inglesi non vuole uscire, sono stati solo colti di sorpresa da quanti sono andati a votare contro, in un paese che sta già ora pagando cara la sua separazione dal continente.
> 
> La messa in stato d'accusa di Mattarella, per quanto non mi piaccia come presidente, è una delle più grandi gastronerie della storia. Compito del presidente è proprio quello di scegliere i Ministri "su indicazione", che non vuol dire che i due geni ne possono indicare solo uno e pensare che il colle non ci sia. Il presidente rappresenta una funzione di garanzia che argina manovre affrettate di un esecutivo che sempre più spesso bypassa la legalità del parlamento abusando di decreti nati dalla mente di piccoli dittatori. Non è un problema di tempistiche, è un problema che qualcuno non conosce la costituzione, lo stesso qualcuno che andava in procura a denunciare una "manina", senza sapere che non esiste alcun tipo di reato di tal natura e che se fosse politico la magistratura non potrebbe fare nulla, per il principio di separazione dei poteri.
> 
> ...



Grazie al cielo qualcuno l'ha detto.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Capisco che il primo sia lungo. Se vuoi guarda anche solo il secondo. Vedo che vuoi una risposta netta su chi votare ma secondo me sparare un nome di un partito senza niente dietro non ti aiuterebbe molto, e soprattutto non ti lascia niente per il futuro (quando tornerai a votare e rivotare fra 10,20, 30 anni). Per questo ti ho proposto gente come Paolo Maddalena e Mauro scardovelli, che non necessitano di fare campagna elettorali e sono liberi di dare una loro visione delle cose (a mio parere molto valida perché ha le sue radici nella conoscenza dell essere umano).
> In ogni caso stringendo al massimo la mia idea quindi è che prima ancora che politici in gamba abbiamo bisogno di persone in gamba, e Salvini è quanto di più lontano possa essere dall idea di grande uomo, per usare un eufemismo.



Anzitutto grazie per i tuoi contributi. E' sempre educativo sentire questi pensieri, che magari ognuno di noi ha latentemente dentro di sè, ma non riesce a focalizzare o identificare in modo chiaro.

Per quanto riguarda la mia domanda, era chiaramente una sorta di provocazione. Dopo aver letto i post ho le idee più confuse di quando sono entrato nel thread.

Credo (spero) di aver raccolto il messaggio, e mi conosco, farò un post lunghissimo e stucchevole. Non ho avuto modo di vedere interamente i video proprosti, per mancanza di tempo. Mi riprometto di farlo, però intanto ti scrivo qualcosa che spero non sia fuori tema. Ho seguito il primo video ed ho cercato di assorbire l'idea.

Ok. Vuoi attaccare il problema alle fondamenta, eh? Ma certo, inutile girarci intorno, non siamo bambini delle elementari. Guarda, io queste cose le soffro, anche se magari in parte ne sono anche contribuente, non sono certo un fulgido esempio da seguire. Cerco per quanto possibile di essere una brava persona, aldilà dei difetti.

Come se ne esce da questa condizione? Siamo destinati al rimbarbarimento della nostra società civile? Ti posso narrare la mia esperienza, ad esempio nel mondo del lavoro, secondo me emblematica. So che non c'entra molto con un discorso prettamente politico, ma rispecchia in toto la situazione che stiamo vivendo, solo in scala più piccola.

Ho sempre amato il mio lavoro, profondamente. Vivo per esso, per è una questione di passione e di gloria. Amo le cose fatte perbene, con criterio e intelligenza. Eppure, a fronte di impegno e spettacolari risultati, la mia posizione è quella di un "diverso", di un "disadattato", di uno che non si adegua e non sa calarsi nelle meschine politiche di potere, dove si premia la sfrontata arroganza e l'amicizia con il potente. Il risultato è una pressochè totale emarginazione. Non sono il solo, e va da sé, come immagino da altre parti, che questa dinamica alla fine non penalizza soltanto me, ma tutto il sistema, che non funziona e collassa. Difatti l'azienda naviga a stento e si intristisce sempre più.

Ce lo siamo costruiti noi questo sistema, dove invece della collaborazione e del concorso degli sforzi in una unica direzione, si guarda al proprio orticello, anche a scapito del bene comune. Sempre nella mia azienda, esistono vari reparti, che si occupano delle varie fasi aziendali. Ebbene, è una guerra continua. E non è una guerra che porta al bene dell'azienda, ma una guerriglia di sopraffazione e accaparramento delle risorse. Ovviamente per il solito maledetto motivo di avere potere, posizioni di rilievo e denaro. Non ti sto a scendere in particolari inutili, ti dico soltanto che l'azienda è stata distrutta da questo modo di operare, dove personaggi di una incompetenza e arroganza senza precedenti sono o sono stati a capo dei vari settori, circondandosi di altrettanti personaggi identici a loro.

Risultato finale?
I suddetti personaggi navigano nell'oro, mentre lo strato basso dei lavoratori si è assottigliato, ci sono stati licenziamenti, riduzioni di personale e dilapidazione del know-how aziendale in favore di aziende esterne colluse. Il mio stipendio cala a vista d'occhio, come quello degli altri. Se non sei stato il solito furbo a leccare a dovere il posteriore del tizio opportuno, sei spacciato e marchiato come incompetente.

Eppure la mia azienda fa parte di una multinazionale. Bello, vero? Allora dov'è tutto questo progresso civile ed economico? Tutto il liberismo o come cavolo si chiama serve solo a produrre degrado sociale e persone psicopatiche? Critichiamo la politica quando facciamo esattamente la stessa cosa nel nostro piccolo. Dovremmo prima cambiare noi stessi prima dei personaggi che ci comandano.

Ti dirò la verità, io sono esausto, non ne posso più di questa cosa. E te lo dico sottovoce in un orecchio, sto lavorando per andarmene da questo paese. Non mi riuscirà, ma ci sto provando.


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anzitutto grazie per i tuoi contributi. E' sempre educativo sentire questi pensieri, che magari ognuno di noi ha latentemente dentro di sè, ma non riesce a focalizzare o identificare in modo chiaro.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la mia domanda, era chiaramente una sorta di provocazione. Dopo aver letto i post ho le idee più confuse di quando sono entrato nel thread.
> 
> ...



Ho letto con piacere questo tuo intervento, mi viene da riflettere molto perché io mi sono trovato nella stessa situazione tua quando lavoravo nell'ambito della ricerca universitaria.
Mi sembra di rivedere le stesse condizioni di lavoro mie... Mi chiedo, probabilmente ponendomi una domanda retorica se questo modo di operare non sia in realtà specchio di un problema più generale che riguarda la società civile nel paese. Temo di sì, e mi azzardo anche a dire che buona parte dei problemi derivino anche da questo aspetto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Febbraio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Non vorrei rovinare le tue belle speranze ma ho la netta sensazione che le persone in gamba se ne stanno ben lontane dalla politica.
> E' un dato di fatto scorrendo i governi degli ultimi 40/50 anni. In alto o in basso a destra o a sinistra nessuno può affermare il contrario purtroppo.


La statistica in effetti parla chiaro. Di chi ci finisce in politica. Tra l'altro i pochi buoni vengono pure ammazzati. 
Questo però non dovrebbe essere motivo di resa. Perchè dovremmo "arrenderci"?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ho letto con piacere questo tuo intervento, mi viene da riflettere molto perché io mi sono trovato nella stessa situazione tua quando lavoravo nell'ambito della ricerca universitaria.
> Mi sembra di rivedere le stesse condizioni di lavoro mie... Mi chiedo, probabilmente ponendomi una domanda retorica se questo modo di operare non sia in realtà specchio di un problema più generale che riguarda la società civile nel paese. Temo di sì, e mi azzardo anche a dire che buona parte dei problemi derivino anche da questo aspetto.



Assolutamente, James ... anzi, elementare, Watson 
Il problema è generale. E sì, ne è contemporaneamente la causa e l'effetto. Per questo lo ritengo molto difficile da cambiare. Non è una valvola rotta da cambiare, è una infezione generalizzata, come mettere toppe su toppe su di un vestito ormai logoro. Vorrei per un attimo evitare di fare considerazioni sociologiche e basarmi su pura tecnica: è una questione di massa critica. Se vivi in una società dove la maggior parte delle persone si fa gli affari suoi e bada solo per sé, possibilmente schiacchiando il proprio compaesano, sei portato anche tu a comportarti così. Almeno prima esistevano i feudi. Adesso neppure un nucleo infinitesimo come la famiglia è un mondo sicuro. Viviamo di fatto isolati, in perenne battaglia fra di noi. E intanto, c'è chi osserva e si rotola in terra dalle risate. Se invece le brave persone, con senso civico ed etico fossero la maggioranza, allora chi devia da comportamenti consoni sarebbe emarginato o corretto. Io non so dire quale sia la proporzione, se 50-50, 30-70, o 1-99. E la vedo durissima riconvertire la nostra mentalità verso ideali più collaborativi in tempi brevi, sempre che sia possibile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anzitutto grazie per i tuoi contributi. E' sempre educativo sentire questi pensieri, che magari ognuno di noi ha latentemente dentro di sè, ma non riesce a focalizzare o identificare in modo chiaro.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la mia domanda, era chiaramente una sorta di provocazione. Dopo aver letto i post ho le idee più confuse di quando sono entrato nel thread.
> 
> ...


Gabri ti ho letto con piacere, e purtroppo con dispiacere nel sentire l' n esima storia di un lavoratore frustrato. Non sei riuscito a guardare tutto il video, ma ti posso dire che hai parlato esattamente degli stessi temi di Scardovelli. Secondo me hai capito praticamente tutto, ti leggerei volentieri perchè mi potresti spiegare molte cose.

Singolarmente, purtroppo, non c'è una ricetta universale. Ti auguro di partire se questo ti darà nuove possibilità, e di restare, se c'è ancora la voglia di provarci. Lo stesso Scardovelli sa bene quanto siamo lontani dallo stare bene (sì, il neoliberismo genera psicopatia, a partire dai capi e i vari squaletti arrivisti). Per questo secondo lui l'unica strada è aggrapparsi alla Costituzione, che contiene gli elementi per dare vita ad una comunità quantomeno tendente all'armonia, perchè tiene conto delle persone e non dei numeri.

La società occidentale è un modello fallimentare, fatto di tecnica vuota. Abbiamo guadagnato in tecnologia, per perdere gli elementi essenziali. La semplicità è diventato un concetto negativo. La nostra genetica è la stessa di un tempo, ma siamo calati in un contesto che ci fa stare male perchè non in linea con quello che siamo. Non siamo più in grado neanche di dare attenzione ad un altro, tanto il multitasking ci ha mangiato il cervello. Parliamo solo di fuffa, quasi nessuno si apre davvero all'altro. Oggi come non mai, la società è strutturata per dare insoddisfazione, perchè la felicità (apparente) è misurata in numeri. Quindi l'asticella la alziamo fino a gianluca vacchi: tutti gli altri ambiranno ad una vita che non avranno mai (senza contare che andrebbe valutata l'effettiva qualità anche di quella vita). Invece di vivere come comunità, siamo (o meglio, vogliono farci credere di essere) su una mastodontica piramide. 
Cioè ragazzi abbiamo creato la disfunzione erettile dovuta a troppa pornografia: l'eccesso di stimolazione della dopamina (dovuta ad una quantità infinita di "partners" su video) fa sì che col tempo la soglia per arrivare allo stimolo si alzi talmente tanto che, quando ci si ritrova con un "solo" partner, la stimolazione della dopamina sia troppo bassa e non si riesce manco ad averlo duro. Questo il problema neurologico, poi c'è la frustrazione psicologica perchè "wow guarda che tope pazzesche su instagram, la mia ragazza è brutta" = frustrazione. E' questa sarebbe una società evoluta? Proprio il contrario! Siamo dei babbei! Come mostra Terrence Malick in un suo film, forse erano più evoluti gli indiani. L'uomo bianco vive di narcisismo, rancore, competizione e inganno, e pensa di essere migliore perchè fa i palazzi più alti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Febbraio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Gabri ti ho letto con piacere, e purtroppo con dispiacere nel sentire l' n esima storia di un lavoratore frustrato. Non sei riuscito a guardare tutto il video, ma ti posso dire che hai parlato esattamente degli stessi temi di Scardovelli. Secondo me hai capito praticamente tutto, ti leggerei volentieri perchè mi potresti spiegare molte cose.
> 
> Singolarmente, purtroppo, non c'è una ricetta universale. Ti auguro di partire se questo ti darà nuove possibilità, e di restare, se c'è ancora la voglia di provarci. Lo stesso Scardovelli sa bene quanto siamo lontani dallo stare bene (sì, il neoliberismo genera psicopatia, a partire dai capi e i vari squaletti arrivisti). Per questo secondo lui l'unica strada è aggrapparsi alla Costituzione, che contiene gli elementi per dare vita ad una comunità quantomeno tendente all'armonia, perchè tiene conto delle persone e non dei numeri.
> 
> ...



*applausi*


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2019)

Questo paese è destinato a finire in mano a Salvini.
Saranno due-tre anni che lo dico.
Un politico assolutamente geniale, può piacere o non piacere ma è uno che ha una abilità INNATA e sa perfettamente cosa dire, quando dirlo e come muoversi.
Per me, che ho fatto degli studi politici la mia vita, un esempio di come ottenere consenso in modo moderno.
Mantenerlo, è tutto un altro paio di maniche ma finora sembra essere all'altezza del compito.


----------



## leviatano (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ne possiamo riparlare se riescono a mettere mani sulla banca d'Italia.

perchè possiamo stare qui a dire tutto, ma il nocciolo essenziale di traditori e venduti sta lì.


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo paese è destinato a finire in mano a Salvini.
> Saranno due-tre anni che lo dico.
> Un politico assolutamente geniale, può piacere o non piacere ma è uno che ha una abilità INNATA e sa perfettamente cosa dire, quando dirlo e come muoversi.
> Per me, che ho fatto degli studi politici la mia vita, un esempio di come ottenere consenso in modo moderno.
> Mantenerlo, è tutto un altro paio di maniche ma finora sembra essere all'altezza del compito.



hai perfettamente ragione,e' solo questione di tempo


----------



## Miro (12 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo paese è destinato a finire in mano a Salvini.
> Saranno due-tre anni che lo dico.
> Un politico assolutamente geniale, può piacere o non piacere ma è uno che ha una abilità INNATA e sa perfettamente cosa dire, quando dirlo e come muoversi.
> Per me, che ho fatto degli studi politici la mia vita, un esempio di come ottenere consenso in modo moderno.
> Mantenerlo, è tutto un altro paio di maniche ma finora sembra essere all'altezza del compito.



Hai esattamente ragione. Anche io col mio percorso universitario ormai finito (relazioni internazionali) sguazzo ogni giorno negli studi politici, ed a tutti quelli che chiedono la mia opinione ripeto le stesse cose che hai detto tu, ed amo aggiungere che Salvini non è la causa del clima che si vive ora, ma il prodotto nato dalle conseguenze e le implicazioni delle non-politiche idiote di ieri e del liberismo estremizzato che ormai sembra non trovare più argini all'interno degli Stati.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Salvini un esempio di come *ottenere consenso* in modo moderno.
> *Mantenerlo,* è tutto un altro paio di maniche ma finora sembra essere all'altezza del compito.


Voglio capire, perchè ormai sono di parte e magari c'è qualcosa che non vedo. Non conosco gli studi politici, quindi dal tuo commento mi sorge la domanda se si studia unicamente come ottenere e poi mantenere consenso che non risolvere i problemi.
Cioè Salvini deve studiare e valutare se effettivamente la tav è utile o meno, o deve studiare come imbonire lo spettatore su quello che passa per la testa di Salvini?

Posso capire il fascino dell'arte oratoria ma, visto che parli del fatto che sappia sempre cosa dire, davvero a livello universitario si ammira un politico per la sua abilità, per esempio, di dire ad un comizio "lo giuro sul Vangeloooo!", ricevendo applausi e consensi? 

Per me non sono questi i geni. E se lo sono, allora non mi piacciono i geni


----------



## MarcoG (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lasciate stare un attimo Salvini, ma avete letto l'analisi costi e benefici della TAV? Avete visto che nei costi è messa la riduzione delle entrate allo stato perché si spende meno in benzina (accise)??? Come se il risparmio del carburante, per cittadini, imprese e ambiente, fosse un costo... e poi... leggete la tratta di riferimento.... parla dell'intera tratta fino a lione, quindi mette nei costi italiani anche le mancate entrate dei francesi... finisce con... costi totali 7/8 miliardi, non chiarendo che l'Italia ne paga circa 4, il resto viene pagato da altri che comunque la fanno... e costi per interromperla chiarisce che non sono calcolabili con esattezza ma si attestano sui 3.8 miliardi. Ho visto sul sole che hanno fatto notare la cosa e toninelli dice che i calcoli sui costi sono sbagliati, che hanno dimenticato qualcosa. Fate voi...


----------



## sunburn (13 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lasciate stare un attimo Salvini, ma avete letto l'analisi costi e benefici della TAV? Avete visto che nei costi è messa la riduzione delle entrate allo stato perché si spende meno in benzina (accise)??? Come se il risparmio del carburante, per cittadini, imprese e ambiente, fosse un costo... e poi... leggete la tratta di riferimento.... parla dell'intera tratta fino a lione, quindi mette nei costi italiani anche le mancate entrate dei francesi... finisce con... costi totali 7/8 miliardi, non chiarendo che l'Italia ne paga circa 4, il resto viene pagato da altri che comunque la fanno... e costi per interromperla chiarisce che non sono calcolabili con esattezza ma si attestano sui 3.8 miliardi. Ho visto sul sole che hanno fatto notare la cosa e toninelli dice che i calcoli sui costi sono sbagliati, che hanno dimenticato qualcosa. Fate voi...


Dal punto di vista politico, la vicenda è molto semplice e chiara. Il Movimento ha usato e cavalcato la questione no-TAV per farsi conoscere e raccogliere sostenitori quando era un partito appena nato. Ora deve tenere il punto a qualsiasi costo. Sono arrivati al punto di rinnegare uno dei loro cavalli di battaglia(la democrazia diretta)dichiarandosi contrari all'idea di un referendum sulla TAV.
Con queste premesse, mi sembra inutile fare discussioni serie sul tema.


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista politico, la vicenda è molto semplice e chiara. Il Movimento ha usato e cavalcato la questione no-TAV per farsi conoscere e raccogliere sostenitori quando era un partito appena nato. Ora deve tenere il punto a qualsiasi costo. Sono arrivati al punto di rinnegare uno dei loro cavalli di battaglia(la democrazia diretta)dichiarandosi contrari all'idea di un referendum sulla TAV.
> Con queste premesse, mi sembra inutile fare discussioni serie sul tema.



Questo dovrebbe spiegare molto sulla pochezza dei 5 Stelle. D’altronde cosa aspettarsi da gente svezzata da un comico ed un tizio colluso con Tronchetti Provera e Collaninno (che manco se lo filavano)?


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Febbraio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Voglio capire, perchè ormai sono di parte e magari c'è qualcosa che non vedo. Non conosco gli studi politici, quindi dal tuo commento mi sorge la domanda se si studia unicamente come ottenere e poi mantenere consenso che non risolvere i problemi.
> Cioè Salvini deve studiare e valutare se effettivamente la tav è utile o meno, o deve studiare come imbonire lo spettatore su quello che passa per la testa di Salvini?
> 
> Posso capire il fascino dell'arte oratoria ma, visto che parli del fatto che sappia sempre cosa dire, davvero a livello universitario si ammira un politico per la sua abilità, per esempio, di dire ad un comizio "lo giuro sul Vangeloooo!", ricevendo applausi e consensi?
> ...



Non si tratta di imbonire.
Si tratta semplicemente di riconoscere che per realizzare qualsiasi cosa, un politico ha bisogno di consenso.
Una volta ottenuto il consenso e un incarico, si tratta di conciliare le cose da fare (facendole il meglio possibile) con le risorse dello Stato e con i desiderata del tuo elettorato.

Un politico non si valuta solo da ciò che fa.
Si valuta in base a come lo fa, quali vantaggi il suo operato porta a sè stesso e al suo partito, quale "legacy" lascia dopo aver chiuso la propria esperienza politica, quale capacità ha di influenzare il processo decisionale dell'elettore, portando a votarlo.

La politica non è un parco giochi, è come la borsa di Wall Street: devi vendere un prodotto, te stesso e le tue idee, al prezzo più alto possibile e comprare consenso a quello più basso


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Voglio capire, perchè ormai sono di parte e magari c'è qualcosa che non vedo. Non conosco gli studi politici, quindi dal tuo commento mi sorge la domanda se si studia unicamente come ottenere e poi mantenere consenso che non risolvere i problemi.
> Cioè Salvini deve studiare e valutare se effettivamente la tav è utile o meno, o deve studiare come imbonire lo spettatore su quello che passa per la testa di Salvini?
> 
> Posso capire il fascino dell'arte oratoria ma, visto che parli del fatto che sappia sempre cosa dire, davvero a livello universitario si ammira un politico per la sua abilità, per esempio, di dire ad un comizio "lo giuro sul Vangeloooo!", ricevendo applausi e consensi?
> ...





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di imbonire.
> Si tratta semplicemente di riconoscere che per realizzare qualsiasi cosa, un politico ha bisogno di consenso.
> Una volta ottenuto il consenso e un incarico, si tratta di conciliare le cose da fare (facendole il meglio possibile) con le risorse dello Stato e con i desiderata del tuo elettorato.
> 
> ...



Perdonami. Non ti critico, comprendo che un politico deve sapere anche catalizzare l'attenzione.

Io stesso per certe cose posso ammirare la (apparente) determinazione di Salvini. Ma purtroppo, e qui non so se centro il punto di Mille e una notte, mi sembra che il mestiere (pardon, la missione, secondo me) di politico stia passando da un profilo di "statista" ad un profilo di "showman". Voglio dire, certi comportamenti mi sembrano più applicabili, eventualmente, ad uno Steve Jobs, cioè un personaggio mediatico che deve promuovere un prodotto che magari ha un'arco di vita di solo qualche anno.

Ma lo scopo del politico non può essere semplicemente raccattare consensi in maniera egocentrica e in puro stile imprenditoriale. L'oratoria mi sembra stia oscurando il fine ultimo di tutto il giochino: lavorare per il benessere dei cittadini. La visione che sta passando mi sembra metta un po' in ombra la sana missione di altruismo per dei valori superiori. Poi concordo che i tempi sono cambiati, e il vecchio modo di fare politica è decaduto in qualcosa di più "leggero" e "commerciale". Forse anche più egoistico?

A me già dà fastidio che i personaggi politici (e ci metto dentro anche il Papa), si esprimano continuamente tramite twitter. E guarda che non sono un retrogrado, sono un informatico, ma certi comportamenti mediatici sono secondo me inopportuni.


----------



## evangel33 (13 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami. Non ti critico, comprendo che un politico deve sapere anche catalizzare l'attenzione.
> 
> Io stesso per certe cose posso ammirare la (apparente) determinazione di Salvini. Ma purtroppo, e qui non so se centro il punto di Mille e una notte, mi sembra che il mestiere (pardon, la missione, secondo me) di politico stia passando da un profilo di "statista" ad un profilo di "showman". Voglio dire, certi comportamenti mi sembrano più applicabili, eventualmente, ad uno Steve Jobs, cioè un personaggio mediatico che deve promuovere un prodotto che magari ha un'arco di vita di solo qualche anno.
> 
> ...




Amen!
Sento sempre " Ahh questa cosa farà guadagnare altri punti percentuali alla Lega/M5S!" "Ahhh Salvini genio della comunicazione!" ecc.ecc.
E mai nessuno che se ne freghi dello stato del nostro Paese. Gli indicatori sono tutti negativi da un po'. Stiamo entrando in recessione. Ma pare che a nessuno freghi qualcosa. Siamo tutti abbindolati dai sondaggi, dalle parole e dalle liti dei politici.
E come minimo andrà così fino alle Europee. Poi finalmente non avremo elezioni per un bel po'.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma lo scopo del politico non può essere semplicemente raccattare consensi in maniera egocentrica e in puro stile imprenditoriale. L'oratoria mi sembra stia oscurando il fine ultimo di tutto il giochino: lavorare per il benessere dei cittadini. La visione che sta passando mi sembra metta un po' in ombra la sana missione di altruismo per dei valori superiori. Poi concordo che i tempi sono cambiati, e il vecchio modo di fare politica è decaduto in qualcosa di più "leggero" e "commerciale". Forse anche più egoistico?
> 
> A me già dà fastidio che i personaggi politici (e ci metto dentro anche il Papa), si esprimano continuamente tramite twitter. E guarda che non sono un retrogrado, sono un informatico, ma certi comportamenti mediatici sono secondo me inopportuni.


Sono d'accordo con te su tutto, ma occorre fare una precisazione su ciò che dovrebbe essere un politico e cosa è un politico ai giorni nostri. Purtroppo i social e internet da strumento meraviglioso di apertura e collegamento vengono sempre più spesso adoperati in maniera impropria e di fatto stanno alterando la percezione dell'intera popolazione, operando più o meno come la scuola o la religione. Vanno a toccare ogni ambito e cominciano a dare una spinta verso una democrazia assoluta, che è forse la peggiore forma di governo esistente. Sul tema vi invito a vedere una puntata della serie TV satirica the orvile, che sta nella prima stagione e fa parecchio riflettere nonostante le stupide gag.
Tralasciando questa digressione, è palese che ai giorni nostri fare politica passa necessariamente per questa sorta di strumenti social e il politico è un intrattenitore, un imbonitore. Le sue abilità passano incredibilmente in secondo piano. Del resto i cinque stelle, in senso lato, perché conosco personalmente esponenti del movimento che sono di alta caratura morale e intellettuale, vivono esclusivamente di questo. La propaganda è atto di politica come nei regimi totalitari, ed è bene prenderne atto.
Che poi questo sia un evidente passo indietro in termini di civiltà... è un altro discorso...


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lasciate stare un attimo Salvini, ma avete letto l'analisi costi e benefici della TAV? *Avete visto che nei costi è messa la riduzione delle entrate allo stato perché si spende meno in benzina (accise)??? Come se il risparmio del carburante, per cittadini, imprese e ambiente, fosse un costo... e poi... leggete la tratta di riferimento.... parla dell'intera tratta fino a lione, quindi mette nei costi italiani anche le mancate entrate dei francesi... finisce con... costi totali 7/8 miliardi, non chiarendo che l'Italia ne paga circa 4, il resto viene pagato da altri* che comunque la fanno... e costi per interromperla chiarisce che non sono calcolabili con esattezza ma si attestano sui 3.8 miliardi. Ho visto sul sole che hanno fatto notare la cosa e toninelli dice che i calcoli sui costi sono sbagliati, che hanno dimenticato qualcosa. Fate voi...



Stai scherzando, spero.

Sono un gruppo di delinquenti, con i loro "no" a tutto manderanno il Paese a rotoli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami. Non ti critico, comprendo che un politico deve sapere anche catalizzare l'attenzione.
> 
> Io stesso per certe cose posso ammirare la (apparente) determinazione di Salvini. Ma purtroppo, e qui non so se centro il punto di Mille e una notte, *mi sembra che il mestiere (pardon, la missione, secondo me) di politico stia passando da un profilo di "statista" ad un profilo di "showman". Voglio dire, certi comportamenti mi sembrano più applicabili, eventualmente, ad uno Steve Jobs, cioè un personaggio mediatico che deve promuovere un prodotto che magari ha un'arco di vita di solo qualche anno.*
> 
> ...



La risposta alla tua domanda è già nella domanda stessa


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La risposta alla tua domanda è già nella domanda stessa



E stai evadendo.  Allora cambiamo il termine politica in "propaganda di prodotto virtuale destinato alla manipolazione mentale, a fini personali/commerciali". Oppure più semplicemente, cambiamo la definizione del termine "politica" sui dizionari.

A quando i sottotitoli di spot pubblicitari inseriti durante un discorso? Tra un po' ci saranno le sponsorizzazioni delle case automobilistiche direttamente nella scheda elettorale quando andiamo a votare?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che sebbene questo sia un thread contro l'attuale governo non esiste nulla di peggio di un possibile ritorno in sella del PD e/o dei tecnici alla Cottarelli e simili; io sono una persona abituata ad usare la razionalità e se ritengo che sia necessario parlare senza peli sulla lingua di qualcuno non mi sto a fare problemi. Detto ciò, passiamo oltre.
> 
> Direi che *i giudizi positivi *di Bloomberg, Financial Times e Wall Street Journal (uniti ad uno spread ormai in calo e sotto quota 300) arrivati negli ultimi giorni sono ulteriori indizi di quello che ormai da tempo si sospettava: questo governo è una truffa, nata soltanto per il disgustoso opportunismo di Salvini (che vuole fare il leader dei populisti europei) e dei 5 Stelle (che hanno visto finalmente l'occasione di piazzare il culo sulle poltrone da tempo ambite).
> So che andrò contro il 90% degli utenti e che spezzerò i sogni di rivalsa di molti, ma purtroppo definire sovranista e anti-UE ed euro questo governo è veramente un insulto all'intelligenza.
> ...



Non ci si poteva aspettare molto di più da questo governo, l'inversione di rotta rispetto al passato è già tanto.
Che sia un interlocutore accettato è normale, non può che essere così dato che è un governo legittimo.
I giudizi positivi ci sono perchè c'era un pericolo, un rischio, dato che è un governo nuovo, con ministri tutti nuovi, con Di Maio e Salvini che entrambi non sono mai stati nemmeno ministri in passato.
Nel patto di governo non c'è l'uscita dall'Euro, e cosa più importante si stanno ripagando i debiti.
Questo governo non è nato per uscire dall' UE e dall'Euro, ma dall'austerità, e in tal senso qualcosa si sta facendo. Ma anche volendo far di più, non è facile, la Cosa Pubblica non è fatta dal solo Governo (cioè dal potere esecutivo) che in Italia ha meno potere che altrove. Ci si scontra con quello che in America è chiamato Deep-State, che oppone resistenza, che ha la propria inerzia. Non ultima una parte di magistratura politicizzata che scandalosamente accusa il ministro dell'interno di sequestro di persona, che congela tutti i conti correnti di un partito pregiudicandone l'attività. Poi che il Paese si riprenda è un'impresa titanica, perchè tante grandi aziende non sono più italiane: ad un aumento del PIL ormai corrisponde un incremento di aziende straniere che operano in Italia, ma i cui profitti vanno all'estero. Poi abbiamo una bilancia commerciale delicatissima dato che produciamo per l'export, e importiamo tutto quel di cui c'è bisogno, i prodotti finiti, elettrodomestici, automobili... per cui un aumento dei consumi finirebbe in un aumento dell'import. Bisognerà virare senz'altro verso l'autarchia: produrre in Italia, da aziende italiane, per gli Italiani; almeno come già fanno gli altri Paesi industrializzati, a parte le importazioni dai Paesi emergenti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E stai evadendo.  Allora cambiamo il termine politica in "propaganda di prodotto virtuale destinato alla manipolazione mentale, a fini personali/commerciali". Oppure più semplicemente, cambiamo la definizione del termine "politica" sui dizionari.
> 
> A quando i sottotitoli di spot pubblicitari inseriti durante un discorso? Tra un po' ci saranno le sponsorizzazioni delle case automobilistiche direttamente nella scheda elettorale quando andiamo a votare?



C'è una politica PRE e POST mass media.
Prima, il politico era in una posizione superiore all'elettorato, che si considerava inferiore, e aveva molta più fiducia e più margine per operare.
Oggi, tra social e TV, un politico è costantemente sotto esame e deve prodursi in delicati equilibrismi per salvaguardare e accrescere quel consenso che prima era frutto delle SOLE promesse elettorali.
Oggi non è più così.

Quindi, un buon politico oggi deve sì cercare di fare il meglio in base a ciò che ha promesso, ma deve farlo in modo da non infastidire la gran parte del suo elettorato.
Per fare questo, ci sono moltissime persone che lavorano dietro le quinte.
Quindi, il discorso è molto più complesso, tutto qua.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Febbraio 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Amen!
> *Sento sempre " Ahh questa cosa farà guadagnare altri punti percentuali alla Lega/M5S!" "Ahhh Salvini genio della comunicazione!" ecc.ecc.
> E mai nessuno che se ne freghi dello stato del nostro Paese.* Gli indicatori sono tutti negativi da un po'. Stiamo entrando in recessione. Ma pare che a nessuno freghi qualcosa. Siamo tutti abbindolati dai sondaggi, dalle parole e dalle liti dei politici.
> E come minimo andrà così fino alle Europee. Poi finalmente non avremo elezioni per un bel po'.


...e certo! Scusate ma mi sembra davvero un mondo al contrario
Un medico di base ha come obiettivo prendere più pazienti possibili, o ha come obiettivo curare la gente?

Va bene se diciamo che cercare consensi è il mezzo per raggiungere il fine (fare il bene del paese). Ma che cercare consensi fosse il fine stesso (oppure sia il mezzo che il fine), affermando ciò come la una cosa sensata e normale, onestamente mi sconvolge. Nessuno dovrebbe mai abituarsi a logiche del genere
Se la politica oggi è solo questo, praticamente quello politico è un mondo così infinitamente complesso quanto assurdo e immotivato nel suo esistere. Un grande meccanismo artificiale, alienato, che niente ha a che vedere con lo stare bene e il godersela. A volte il più non è una cosa buona. Queste frasi possono benissimo sembrare fiabesche e fuori dalla realtà delle cose, ma ditemi se invece ce la passiamo meglio con questo sistema in cui siamo calati. Uno scontro quotidiano lungo tutta la vita, uno scartavetrarsi i cojo_i in ogni ambito possibile, per poi non concludere nulla. I problemi restano, non sappiamo cosa ci serve, e si vive male.


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ho scritto un intero thread contro il governo, ma per par condicio posterò qualcosa per far capire il livello di “quelli competenti”.







E il bello è che fa pure il fenomeno sui social (come il suo compare Boldrin) mettendo alla gogna chiunque provi a fare argomentazioni contrarie, anche in modo civile.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

La situazione sta sfuggendo un attimo di mani a tutti.
I 5 stelle ne stanno facendo una dopo l'altra senza imparare dagli errori. La relazione sulla TAV è imbarazzante e lo hanno capito anche i muri. A questo punto siamo con un governo dove una parte ha necessità di recuperare terreno e dovrà inventarsi qualcosa. Quel qualcosa sarà mandare in giudizio Salvini? Sarà bloccare la TAV?

Salvini ha avuto qualche incidente social di percorso, qualche buffonata e sboronata, ma ci ha preso - in parte - con il discorso migranti, nonostante un decreto sicurezza da regime totalitario.

Personalmente credo che si sia superato il punto di non ritorno, dove Salvini avrebbe convenienza, europee permettendo, a far saltare il governo. Prenderebbe, forse da solo, la maggioranza assoluta...


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La situazione sta sfuggendo un attimo di mani a tutti.
> I 5 stelle ne stanno facendo una dopo l'altra senza imparare dagli errori. La relazione sulla TAV è imbarazzante e lo hanno capito anche i muri. A questo punto siamo con un governo dove una parte ha necessità di recuperare terreno e dovrà inventarsi qualcosa. Quel qualcosa sarà mandare in giudizio Salvini? Sarà bloccare la TAV?
> 
> Salvini ha avuto qualche incidente social di percorso, qualche buffonata e sboronata, ma ci ha preso - in parte - con il discorso migranti, nonostante un decreto sicurezza da regime totalitario.
> ...



Salvini farà saltare il banco dopo le europee, lo sanno anche i sassi da mesi. Peccato soltanto che non abbia la minima intenzione di risolvere anche un solo problema.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Salvini farà saltare il banco dopo le europee, lo sanno anche i sassi da mesi. Peccato soltanto che non abbia la minima intenzione di risolvere anche un solo problema.



Ah guarda, tranne che sui libri di scuola io non ho mai letto o sentito o visto un politico italiano che abbia davvero intenzione di risolvere qualcosa e non farsi i comodi suoi. Non so se è perché non lo si capisce mentre sono in vita, ma la verità credo sia che siamo davanti a due o tre generazioni di uomini politici veramente discutibili e non solo a livello nazionale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Salvini farà saltare il banco dopo le europee, lo sanno anche i sassi da mesi. Peccato soltanto che non abbia la minima intenzione di risolvere anche un solo problema.



Anche in America dopo l'iniziale entusiasmo per Trump molti sostenitori si son sentiti, diciamo, traditi. "Blackpilled" si dice (anche se il concetto non equivale a delusione o senso di tradimento). Il punto è che NON è possibile cambiare tutto in pochi mesi, perchè il governo non ha potere assoluto. Tra l'altro io rammento dei commenti da parte di parlamentari dell'opposizione ( FI) che sostengono che questo governo è molto più operoso dei governi precedenti.
La mia personale posizione è di osservazione, non mi aspettavo molto di più, è già un miracolo che non ci sia un governo PD-FI o PD-M5S. 
Di Maio (e la sua fazione interna ai pentastellati, che comprende anche dei Ministri), sorprendentemente si sono dimostrati collaborativi e realistici, a parte l'ardito progetto del reddito di cittadinanza, progetto difficoltoso ma non impossibile.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche in America dopo l'iniziale entusiasmo per Trump molti sostenitori si son sentiti, diciamo, traditi. "Blackpilled" si dice (anche se il concetto non equivale a delusione o senso di tradimento). Il punto è che NON è possibile cambiare tutto in pochi mesi, perchè il governo non ha potere assoluto. Tra l'altro io rammento dei commenti da parte di parlamentari dell'opposizione ( FI) che sostengono che questo governo è molto più operoso dei governi precedenti.
> La mia personale posizione è di osservazione, non mi aspettavo molto di più, è già un miracolo che non ci sia un governo PD-FI o PD-M5S.
> Di Maio (e la sua fazione interna ai pentastellati, che comprende anche dei Ministri), sorprendentemente si sono dimostrati collaborativi e realistici, a parte l'ardito progetto del reddito di cittadinanza, progetto difficoltoso ma non impossibile.



Beh insomma... praticamente ogni cosa che hanno fatta si è rivelato un danno sociale ed economico. Il Decreto Dignità ha portato perdita di posti di lavoro (ed ora è una cosa certa, non più paventata), la finanziaria è stata una barzelletta a debito, l'economia si è fermata completamente, le grandi opere sono state bloccate, la nostra credibilità internazionale è stata enormemente minata, le nostre banche sono tutte in sofferenza per l'alto tasso spread da mesi, i nostri titoli di Stato non sappiamo a chi venderli, la disoccupazione è diminuita ma sono aumentati del 10% gli inoccupati (disoccupati che non cercano lavoro perché rassegnati)... e si potrebbe continuare...

Non è che i consensi persi dal governo 5 stelle siano frutto di follia collettiva... e non si tratta di pochi punti percentuali, si parla del 50% (in alcune amministrazioni) perso in pochi mesi.. 

Quello che mi aspettavo io però, ad onor del vero, era di peggio. Ero convinto che non sarebbero neanche riusciti a fare una finanziaria...


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non capisco cosa si aspetti la gente da un governo che giochicchia e temporeggia ancora sulla Tav o propone, con sconcertanti motivazioni, la chiusura domenicale degli esercizi commerciali. 
Per me è ovvio che remino contro l'Italia. Viviamo in un momento storico politicamente imbarazzante, prima ancora che difficoltoso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Beh insomma... praticamente ogni cosa che hanno fatta si è rivelato un danno sociale ed economico. Il Decreto Dignità ha portato perdita di posti di lavoro (ed ora è una cosa certa, non più paventata), la finanziaria è stata una barzelletta a debito, l'economia si è fermata completamente, le grandi opere sono state bloccate, la nostra credibilità internazionale è stata enormemente minata, le nostre banche sono tutte in sofferenza per l'alto tasso spread da mesi, i nostri titoli di Stato non sappiamo a chi venderli, la disoccupazione è diminuita ma sono aumentati del 10% gli inoccupati (disoccupati che non cercano lavoro perché rassegnati)... e si potrebbe continuare...
> 
> Non è che i consensi persi dal governo 5 stelle siano frutto di follia collettiva... e non si tratta di pochi punti percentuali, si parla del 50% (in alcune amministrazioni) perso in pochi mesi..
> 
> Quello che mi aspettavo io però, ad onor del vero, era di peggio. Ero convinto che non sarebbero neanche riusciti a fare una finanziaria...



L'economia ha una forza inerziale. E' come un veicolo lanciato, chi prende il comando ci può applicare forze differenti, di frenata, accelerazione, sterzata, ma il veicolo opporrà resistenza inerziale.
L' Italia del 2018/19 non è la stessa Italia del passato purtroppo. I danni dei precedenti governi e i danni della UE e dell' Euro proseguono.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'economia ha una forza inerziale. E' come un veicolo lanciato, chi prende il comando ci può applicare forze differenti, di frenata, accelerazione, sterzata, ma il veicolo opporrà resistenza inerziale.
> L' Italia del 2018/19 non è la stessa Italia del passato purtroppo. I danni dei precedenti governi e i danni della UE e dell' Euro proseguono.



In buona parte è sicuramente vero, ma non si può dire che sia colpa esclusiva del PD l'attuale stato delle cose (occhio che odio Renzi, non parlo quindi per uno o l'altro partito). Di fatto negli ultimi sei mesi non c'è stato alcun cambiamento o misura economica rilevante, solo tanta propaganda. Perché dovrebbe ridursi il numero dei lavoratori indeterminati? Perché dovrebbe aumentare la produzione in qualsivoglia settore industriale? Se non si interviene in maniera pesante, a mio modo di vedere prevalentemente sulle imprese, tutto il resto sarà bloccato.

Forse sono io che la faccio semplice, ma sinceramente se metti i 10 miliardi di una delle due trovate (reddito e quota 100) non più per queste cose ma per ridurre la pressione fiscale alle imprese, sicuramente hai una ripresa economica e un aumento dei lavoratori.
Dico di più. Se ti metti a togliere tutte le tasse solo al sud, tempo dieci anni e non esisterà più il divario sud e nord. 

E' fantascienza, mi rendo conto che ci sono mille problemi e mille interessi, ma su alcuni principi economici non si scappa. La produzione determina aumento dei salari e del tenore della vita. Su quella si deve agire.
Poi è ovvio che vorrei dare un reddito a tutti e mandare in pensione tutti a 30 anni, ma serve comunque avere delle priorità.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> In buona parte è sicuramente vero, ma non si può dire che sia colpa esclusiva del PD l'attuale stato delle cose (occhio che odio Renzi, non parlo quindi per uno o l'altro partito). Di fatto negli ultimi sei mesi non c'è stato alcun cambiamento o misura economica rilevante, solo tanta propaganda. Perché dovrebbe ridursi il numero dei lavoratori indeterminati? Perché dovrebbe aumentare la produzione in qualsivoglia settore industriale? Se non si interviene in maniera pesante, a mio modo di vedere prevalentemente sulle imprese, tutto il resto sarà bloccato.
> 
> Forse sono io che la faccio semplice, ma sinceramente se metti i 10 miliardi di una delle due trovate (reddito e quota 100) non più per queste cose ma per ridurre la pressione fiscale alle imprese, sicuramente hai una ripresa economica e un aumento dei lavoratori.
> Dico di più. Se ti metti a togliere tutte le tasse solo al sud, tempo dieci anni e non esisterà più il divario sud e nord.
> ...



Sopravvaluti grandemente l'importanza delle istituzioni italiane sull'andamento dell'economia. L'economia funziona da sola, l'intervento migliore che si possa fare è diminuire le tasse come hai detto.
Ma la "produzione" è un falso mito. Produrre cosa e per chi? Siamo già in over-produzione, se la domanda aumenta aumenta la produzione, e purtroppo la domanda è soddisfatta da paesi stranieri Cina in primis, che cresce soddisfando la nostra domanda.
10 miliardi non sono tanti purtroppo se si relativizzano. L'embargo alla Russia per esempio ci costa 14 miliardi all'anno, questa cifra sì che è stata persa da un giorno all'altro e la colpa è del PD (partito che obbedisce alle oligarchie di potere che governano anche l'UE e l' ONU).


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sopravvaluti grandemente l'importanza delle istituzioni italiane sull'andamento dell'economia. L'economia funziona da sola, l'intervento migliore che si possa fare è diminuire le tasse come hai detto.
> Ma la "produzione" è un falso mito. Produrre cosa e per chi? Siamo già in over-produzione, se la domanda aumenta aumenta la produzione, e purtroppo la domanda è soddisfatta da paesi stranieri Cina in primis, che cresce soddisfando la nostra domanda.
> 10 miliardi non sono tanti purtroppo se si relativizzano. L'embargo alla Russia per esempio ci costa 14 miliardi all'anno, questa cifra sì che è stata persa da un giorno all'altro e la colpa è del PD (partito che obbedisce alle oligarchie di potere che governano anche l'UE e l' ONU).



No aspetta, tu stai andando in discorsi di natura internazionale ed allora è ovvio che si deve ragionare sulle decisioni del passato, a partire dall'entrata nell'Euro. Io sto ragionando in termini di produzione interna dove per produzione intendo in genere un'attività di impresa. Lascio perdere i discorsi macroeconomici e mi concentro più sullo sviluppo microeconomico e aziendale.

Ti faccio un esempio per capirci.
Sono un padre di famiglia disoccupato e magari sono del Sud (se non sbaglio è la Calabria ad avere i salari più bassi in Italia). Decido di aprire un ristorante e faccio un prestito. Bene, per puro caso ho visto i costi per aprire un ristorante, e non parlo dell'investimento iniziale ma delle spese necessarie annuali... Ci stanno tipo 5000 euro da versare all'INPS, INAIL, ed imposte varie di base. Vado a cambiare destinazione d'uso ad un immobile, metti di mia proprietà (ipotizzando di non dover andare in affitto, per favorire il nostro padre di famiglia), e mi aumentano a dismisura tutte le altre tasse, TASI, TARI, PINCO e PALLINO. A quel punto ovviamente ho i costi di gestione del ristorante (materie prime e lavoro) e su quanto guadagno, infine, lo stato mi tassa al 43%.
Bene, quanto deve fatturare un ristorante per restare a galla considerando che ha tipo 2000 euro minimo di tasse e tassine al mese e considerando che lo stato gli prende anche il 43% del fatturato? 
Di fatto non siamo lontani a quanto ha dichiarato Berlusconi in televisione l'altro giorno, e cioè che lui incassa il 27% di quanto produce Mediaset. Lasciando stare se sia vero o meno, se al 43% aggiungi il resto delle tasse, spesso non deducibili, ti ritrovi a dover lavorare per prendere una percentuale pari al 30%. Lo stato è tuo socio al 70%, ovviamente solo sui guadagni.
Risultato? Il padre di famiglia non apre l'attività, non guadagna, non può permettersi di andare in ristoranti di altri che a loro volta non coprono le spese e chiudono.

Queste cose si risolvono con la politica interna, non con le istituzioni. Il cambio di tassi di interesse è utilissimo ovviamente, ma la vera povertà di base e l'occupazione dipende da manovre che il governo dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Miro (17 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho scritto un intero thread contro il governo, ma per par condicio posterò qualcosa per far capire il livello di “quelli competenti”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo "luminare" dell'economia è stato mio professore in triennale...vi lascio immaginare quale fosse l'opinione generale che si aveva di lui.


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Questo "luminare" dell'economia è stato mio professore in triennale...vi lascio immaginare quale fosse l'opinione generale che si aveva di lui.



Arrogante e cafone pure in aula o semplice leone da tastiera? Sono curioso.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Febbraio 2019)

in campo economico questo governo non mi entusiasma molto, in campo di immigrazione invece concordo tutto..
Le alternative pero' sono peggio, servi come il pd, FI che va a braccetto..non so propio a chi votare alle europee, ma ho la possibilita' qui in germania di votare per le rappresentanza tedesca e forse questa volta lo faro'


----------



## Miro (17 Febbraio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Arrogante e cafone pure in aula o semplice leone da tastiera? Sono curioso.



Arrivava quasi ogni volta in ritardo di mezz'ora, si è preso diversi richiami dal dipartimento perchè metteva gli esiti degli esami a volte anche due mesi dopo la data d'esame e molti dei miei compagni hanno dovuto rinunciare all'Erasmus per mancanza di crediti, dovuti appunto al fatto che ci metteva l'eternità a correggere, i suoi esami sono ridicoli perchè ricicla le prove e durante l'esame si faceva i fatti suoi, al punto che si poteva tranquillamente copiare in classe, quando spiegava riusciva a infilare elogi pro-UE e proselitismo da fanatico, insultava varie volte Borghi a lezione, iniziava ad alterarsi se per disgrazia qualcuno metteva in dubbio le politiche UE in classe...ne avrei da dire su di lui per giorni.


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Arrivava quasi ogni volta in ritardo di mezz'ora, si è preso diversi richiami dal dipartimento perchè metteva gli esiti degli esami a volte anche due mesi dopo la data d'esame e molti dei miei compagni hanno dovuto rinunciare all'Erasmus per mancanza di crediti, dovuti appunto al fatto che ci metteva l'eternità a correggere, i suoi esami sono ridicoli perchè ricicla le prove e durante l'esame si faceva i fatti suoi, al punto che si poteva tranquillamente copiare in classe, quando spiegava riusciva a infilare elogi pro-UE e proselitismo da fanatico, insultava varie volte Borghi a lezione, iniziava ad alterarsi se per disgrazia qualcuno metteva in dubbio le politiche UE in classe...ne avrei da dire su di lui per giorni.



Però lui è uno di “quelli competenti”  
Visto che il governo cadrà a breve bisognerebbe fare un appello a Mattarella per chiedergli di nominare questo genio come ministro dell’economia, così ci fa vedere quanto è bravo ad evitare gli #sdeng (termine a lui tanto caro su Twitter) dall’UE. Sarebbe un disastro, ma dal momento che siamo spacciati a prescindere almeno ci facciamo quattro risate.


----------

